# 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules [merged]



## OziBull

Hey guys
Anyone know where i can find out scores and stats of the summer league games that are being played at the moment?
Thanks guys




why yes, ozibull, right here! :smilewink



draft tyrus said:


> just to sum it up. since this is now the official thread, if we could get this post as the first one in the thread that would be awesome. just everything that's been said on the thread, info wise, in 1 post.
> 
> *2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League
> Orlando, FL | July 10-14, 2006
> 
> participants*
> Charlotte Bobcats
> Chicago Bulls
> Indiana Pacers
> Miami Heat
> New Jersey Jets
> Orlando Magic
> 
> *schedule*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Date            Game    Time(ET) Teams
> July 10 	1 	3:00PM 	 Chicago vs. Indiana
> 2       *        Charlotte vs. Miami
> 3 	**       Orlando vs. New Jersey
> 
> July 11 	1 	3:00PM 	 Miami vs. New Jersey
> 2 	*        Indiana vs. Orlando
> 3 	**       Chicago vs. Charlotte
> 
> July 12 	1 	3:00PM 	 Charlotte vs. Orlando
> 2 	*        New Jersey vs. Indiana
> 3 	**       Miami vs. Chicago
> 
> July 13 	1 	3:00PM 	 Charlotte vs. New Jersey
> 2    	*        Chicago vs. Orlando
> 3	**       Miami vs. Indiana
> 
> July 14 	1 	11:00AM  New Jersey vs. Chicago
> 2	*        Orlando vs. Miami
> 3	**       Indiana vs. Charlotte
> 
> All of this year's games will be played on the Magic Practice Court at the RDV Sportsplex. Each game will consist of four 10-minute quarters.
> 
> *Bulls roster*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Player          Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate  College
> 8  Cedric Banks    G   6-3 185 12/16/1981 Illinois-Chicago
> 13 Eddie Basden    G   6-5 215  2/15/1983 Charlotte
> 30 Justin Bowen    F   6-7 210  5/26/1983 Illinois-Chicago
> 6  Malik Dixon     G   6-1 185  9/7/1975 Arkansas-Little Rock
> 42 Michael Harris  F   6-6 240  6/15/1983 Rice
> 14 Jackie Manuel   G   6-5 189  3/29/1983 North Carolina
> 1  Aaron Miles     G   6-2 175  4/13/1983 Kansas
> 34 Ellis Myles     F   6-8 260 12/22/1981 Louisville
> 17 Ugonna Onyekwe  F   6-8 230  7/14/1979 Penn
> 35 Tim Parham      F/C 6-9 240  3/18/1983 Maryland-Eastern Shore
> 11 Drago Pasalic   F   6-11 225 6/23/1984 Croatia
> 45 Luke Schenscher C   7-1 255 12/31/1982 Georgia Tech
> 20 Thabo Sefolosha G/F 6-7 215  5/2/1984 Switzerland
> 32 Tyrus Thomas    F   6-9 215  8/17/1986 Louisiana State
> 54 Chevy Troutman  F   6-7 240 11/25/1981 Pittsburgh
> 22 Tiras Wade      G/F 6-7 220 11/11/1981 Louisiana-Lafayette
> 44 Jason Williams  F   6-6 215 11/17/1983 UTEP
> 
> *notable signings*
> 
> (note: does not include, with a few exceptions, players who played in the NBA or the d-league last year)
> 
> *Boston:* Allan Ray (Nova)
> *Charlotte:* D'or Fischer (West Virginia), James Thomas (ex-Bull)
> *Cleveland:* Je'kel Foster (OSU)
> *Dallas:* Brad Buckman (Texas), Rawle Marshall (Oakland), Pops Mensah-Bonsu (GW), Larry O'Bannon (Louisville 2ya)
> *Denver:* John Gilchrist (MD 2ya), Mike Hall (GW)
> *Detroit:* Nik Caner-Medley (MD), Rodney Billups (Chauncey's bro), Wayne Wallace (Ben's nephew)
> *Golden State:* Jose Juan Barera (Northeastern), Steven Smith (La Salle), Curtis Stinson (Iowa St.), Jamaal Williams (Washington)
> *Houston:* Patrick Belein (WV), Pat Carroll (St. Joe's), Matt Frejie (Vandy 2ya), Matt Haryasz (Stanford), Darius Washington (Memphis)
> *L.A. Clippers:* Jawad Williams (UNC 2ya)
> *Minnesota:* JP Batista (Gonzaga), Greg Brunner (Iowa), Craig Smith (BC)
> *New Orleans:* Marcus Fizer, Sr.
> *New York:* Kenny Adeleke (Hartford)
> *Phoenix:* Ruben Douglas (New Mexico 2ya), Tre Simmons (Washington), Tommy Smith (ex-Bull)
> *Portland:* Brandon Bowman (Georgetown), Sean Dockery (Duke)
> *Sacramento:* Louis Amundson (UNLV), Taj Gray (Oklahoma), Justin Williams (Wyoming)
> *Toronto:* Terence Dials (OSU), Justin Gray (Wake)
> *Washington:* Rashad Anderson (UCONN), Roger Mason (ex-Bull)
> 
> *how to watch the games*
> The games will be streamed online via orlandomagic.com. Click here to watch the games.
> 
> *Vegas Summer League box scores* courtesy of OziBull
> Houston vs. Portland
> Denver vs. Dallas
> Sacramento vs. Minnesota
> Raptors vs. Wizards
> New York vs. Cleveland
> Houston vs. Denver


----------



## narek

*Re: Summerleagues*

Vegas Summer league here:

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/

I don't know if any of the other summer leagues put up a website, but last year info could be found at nba.com. There's nothing there yet.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Summerleagues*

Draftexpress.com are covering the summer leagues as well.


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues*

Thanks guys i appreciate it, and is it true that Skiles will be coaching the team?


----------



## narek

*Re: Summerleagues*

I've updated the thread title because of this:

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html



> For the first time, OrlandoMagic.com will be streaming all 15 of this year's Pepsi Pro Summer League games live over the Internet.
> 
> Due to limited space, the Summer League games are not open to the public. But now fans will have the ability to follow their teams with the live Web Cam. The camera will be mounted near center court and will follow the action as it moves back-and-forth to each basket.
> 
> The Charlotte Bobcats, Chicago Bulls, Indiana Pacers, Miami Heat and New Jersey Nets will be competing in this year's Summer League along with the Magic. All of this year's games will be played on the Magic Practice Court at the RDV Sportsplex. Each game will consist of four, 10-minute quarters.
> 
> Games begin at 3:00 PM ET on Monday, July 10. Please check the Full Schedule to see when each team will be on court.


So I have to figure out how to watch this at work without anyone noticing.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Summerleagues*



narek said:


> I've updated the thread title because of this:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to figure out how to watch this at work without anyone noticing.


Thats what I am going to be doing too. But, are ANY of these games going to be telecast on NBAtv? And whats our roster for the summer league? And can Smith play on our team since the trade won't officially go down until AFTER the league starts? So many questions....who has some answers?


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Summerleagues*

CHICAGO BULLS
No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate College 
8 Cedric Banks G 6-3 185 12/16/1981 Illinois-Chicago 
13 Eddie Basden G 6-5 215 2/15/1983 Charlotte 
30 Justin Bowen F 6-7 210 5/26/1983 Illinois-Chicago 
6 Malik Dixon G 6-1 185 9/7/1975 Arkansas-Little Rock 
42 Michael Harris F 6-6 240 6/15/1983 Rice 
14 Jackie Manuel G 6-5 189 3/29/1983 North Carolina 
1 Aaron Miles G 6-2 175 4/13/1983 Kansas 
34 Ellis Myles F 6-8 260 12/22/1981 Louisville 
17 Ugonna Onyekwe F 6-8 230 7/14/1979 Penn 
35 Tim Parham F/C 6-9 240 3/18/1983 Maryland-Eastern Shore 
11 Drago Pasalic F 6-11 225 6/23/1984 Croatia 
45 Luke Schenscher C 7-1 255 12/31/1982 Georgia Tech 
20 Thabo Sefolosha G/F 6-7 215 5/2/1984 Switzerland 
32 Tyrus Thomas F 6-9 215 8/17/1986 Louisiana State 
54 Chevy Troutman F 6-7 240 11/25/1981 Pittsburgh 
22 Tiras Wade G/F 6-7 220 11/11/1981 Louisiana-Lafayette 
44 Jason Williams F 6-6 215 11/17/1983 UTEP 



Ok that answers some of my questions...


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Summerleagues*

Are any of the Bulls summer league games going to be televised on NBA TV or ESPN?


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: Summerleagues*



narek said:


> I've updated the thread title because of this:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to figure out how to watch this at work without anyone noticing.


Cool! We get to see how Tyrus and Thabo look out there. :banana:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

*Re: Summerleagues*



narek said:


> I've updated the thread title because of this:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to figure out how to watch this at work without anyone noticing.


Awesome! Thanks for posting that


----------



## BG7

*Re: Summerleagues*

Hopefully its not a webcam webcam, but more of a real tv camera streaming over the internet. 

I'm actually surprised the NBA hasn't offered a free broadband service. Wouldn't getting all the games online, and putting their OWN commercials on during breaks make more money than league pass? I'm sure they'd pull a profit even hiring their own camera crews, color commentators, play by play men, and technical people, it would truly make the NBA a global sport.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Summerleagues*



sloth said:


> Hopefully its not a webcam webcam, but more of a real tv camera streaming over the internet.
> 
> I'm actually surprised the NBA hasn't offered a free broadband service. Wouldn't getting all the games online, and putting their OWN commercials on during breaks make more money than league pass? I'm sure they'd pull a profit even hiring their own camera crews, color commentators, play by play men, and technical people, it would truly make the NBA a global sport.


 NBA did offer free streaming of all games if you subscribed to league pass. Of course they wouldn't offer it for free. Then why in the world would anyone get league pass through their cable/dish provider?

I wonder how they are going to offer it this year. If they offer a standalone online service for a low price, i'll probably do it but if it's free again with a subscription to league pass then i'll go with TV.


----------



## L.O.B

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

*Drago Pasalic* I haven't read any threads about him. He sounds like a poor man's Andrea.


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

HostonVsPortland 

Dont have the proper boxscores yet but judging from the log on draft express
Apparently the players who played well was Steve Novak with 4/6 3FG
They also said LeMarcus Aldridge was very soft, not wanting to play inside settling for turnaround and spot up shots and not getting into the action in rebounds.
Roy played point guard for most of the game and they said he did it well passing very unselfishly


----------



## BG7

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Told ya guys we shoulda traded for Novak.


----------



## Sham

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*



L.O.B said:


> *Drago Pasalic* I haven't read any threads about him. He sounds like a poor man's Andrea.




He was on our team last year, and was the only one other than Basden who wasn't terrible. Young (20 I think) 7 footer with some offense. Probably no one gets invited to training camp, but if they do, it's him, Schenscher or Miles.


(And Thabo and Tyrus, obviously)


----------



## BG7

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

btw, Paxson would have been smarter to take the 31st pick and take Novak instead of Krhyapa, Novak is 10x the player of Khrypaa, fire paxsoN!


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Boxscore 
Blazers Vs Rockets

Aldridge 8 points, 3 rebounds, 5 fouls
Roy 12 points, 8 assists, 
Martell Webster 29 points, 5/ 3fg, 2 steals

Rockets
John Lucas 26 points, 4 assists , 4 rebounds Wow nice first up performance for what i believe was udrafted? or am i wrong here?
Steve Novak 22 points, 8-12fg, 6-8Fg3, 5 rebounds


----------



## Sham

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

John Lucas played in the NBA last year with Houston.


----------



## paxman

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*



sloth said:


> btw, Paxson would have been smarter to take the 31st pick and take Novak instead of Krhyapa, Novak is 10x the player of Khrypaa, fire paxsoN!


fire everybody. but bring back ray clay


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*



Sham said:


> John Lucas played in the NBA last year with Houston.


Oh ok thanks mate sorry about that


----------



## BULLS23

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Ugh . . . I absolutely need NBATV.

I don't think Charter even has it for pay though. :curse:


----------



## narek

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*



BULLS23 said:


> Ugh . . . I absolutely need NBATV.
> 
> I don't think Charter even has it for pay though. :curse:


No, they don't, and Paul Allen owns it! I keep sending them letters.


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Boxscore 
Dallas Vs Denver 
DraftexpressView 
Casey Jacobson was on fire in the first half shooting 7-8 and 2-2 three pointers ended up with 20 points, 7 rebounds and 4 assists
Maurige Ager with 17 points


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

box 
Foye 23 points
Kevin Martin 20 points
Timberwolves Vs Kings
Artest did not play


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*



sloth said:


> Told ya guys we shoulda traded for Novak.


only as a joke, though.

right?


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Wow..

I know it's just one summer league game..but I definintely don't think Aldridge would of 'fit in' here...

We may have need his ability to score, but his desire, hustle and attitude don't match our team..

Tyrus, on the other hand, does


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Draftexpressview 
They seemed preety impressed by Bargnani debut, when the box comes up ill post it.


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Box Raptors Wizards 

Nice start for Bargnani 20 points, 4 rebounds 2 Block shots
Joey Graham 22 points

Day 1 finished
Bargnani names player of the day although it has Aldridge name on it lol
Player of the Day 

Point leaders
Martell Webster (POR) 29.0 
John Lucas (HOU) 26.0 
Randy Foye (MIN) 23.0 
Pat Carroll (HOU) 22.0 
Steve Novak (HOU) 22.0 

Rebound Leaders
Justin Williams (SAC) 10.0 
Greg Brunner (MIN) 9.0 
Chuck Hayes (HOU) 9.0 
Pavel Podkolzin (DAL) 8.0 
Louis Amundson (SAC) 7.0 

Assist Leaders
Brandon Roy (POR) 8.0 
Pat Carroll (HOU) 6.0 
John Gilchrist (DEN) 4.0 
Casey Jacobsen (DEN) 4.0 
John Lucas (HOU) 4.0


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Bargnani's going to be a BEASTTTT


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

It will be interesting how Bargnani does end up!
I dont think there is any doubt in my mind he will be a star in 2-3 years


----------



## BG7

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Why did Artest get a DNP? That coach is crazy, he should have utilized his talent better.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

I'm looking forward to seeing Amare for the Suns, shold be interesting to see how far he has come since his injury. If he is even remotely close to his old self, he will absolutely destroy the summer league.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

NBA TV showing select Vegas and Rocky Mountain League games, but not Orlando.

typical. 

http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/summer_060707.html


----------



## 7RINGS?

*Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*



> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summer_league06.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League Roster (as of July 6, 2006)
> No. Name Pos Ht | Wt DOB College 2005.06 Team
> 
> 
> 8 Cedric Banks G 6-3 | 185 12/16/81 Illinois-Chicago Nancy (France)
> 13 Eddie Basden G 6-5 | 215 02/15/83 Charlotte Chicago Bulls
> 30 Justin Bowen F 6-7 | 210 05/26/83 Illinois-Chicago Illinois-Chicago
> 6 Malik Dixon G 6-1 | 185 09/07/75 Arkansas-Little Rock Galataserey (Turkey)
> 42 Michael Harris F 6-6 | 240 06/15/83 Rice BC Kyiv (Ukraine)
> 14 Jackie Manuel G 6-5 | 189 03/29/83 North Carolina Fayetteville (D-League)
> 1 Aaron Miles G 6-2 | 175 04/13/83 Kansas Fort Worth (D-League)
> 34 Ellis Myles F 6-8 | 260 12/22/81 Louisville Sioux Falls (CBA)
> 17 Ugonna Onyekwe F 6-8 | 230 07/14/79 Penn Bnei Hasharon (Israel)
> 35 Tim Parham F/C 6-9 | 240 03/18/83 Maryland-Eastern Shore Maryland-Eastern Shore
> 11 Drago Pasalic F 6-11 | 225 06/23/84 Croatia Ulker (Turkey)
> 45 Luke Schenscher C 7-1 | 255 12/31/82 Georgia Tech Chicago Bulls
> 2 Thabo Sefolosha G/F 6-7 | 215 05/02/84 Switzerland Angelico Biella (Italy)
> 32 Tyrus Thomas F 6-9 | 215 08/17/86 Louisiana State Louisiana State
> 54 Chevy Troutman F 6-7 | 240 11/25/81 Pittsburgh Basket Livorno (Italy)
> 22 Tiras Wade G/F 6-7 | 220 11/11/81 Louisiana-Lafayette Le Harve (France)
> 44 Jason Williams F 6-6 | 215 11/17/83 UTEP UTEP
> 
> Head Coach: Scott Skiles
> Lead Assistant Coach: Jim Boylan
> Assistant Coaches: Ron Adams, Pete Myers
> Asst. Coach/Advance Scout: Mike Wilhelm
> Head Athletic Trainer: Fred Tedeschi
> Assistant Athletic Trainer: Marc Boff
> Strength And Conditioning Coach: Erik Helland
> Equipment Manager: John Ligmanowski
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this posted yet but if someone put it up my bad.
> Hey does anyone know if Drago is a 3 or a 4? I'm asking because we could use a reserve SF.If he is a PF he could be some use to us as well because he has good size.Realistically I can't see him making this roster however with all these moves Pax is making.
Click to expand...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*



7RINGS? said:


> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summer_league06.html
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this posted yet but if someone put it up my bad.
> Hey does anyone know if Drago is a 3 or a 4? *I'm asking because we could use a reserve SF.*If he is a PF he could be some use to us as well because he has good size.Realistically I can't see him making this roster however with all these moves Pax is making.
> 
> 
> 
> We have Nocioni, Deng, Khryapa, Thabo, and Tyrus. I would think we have too many SFs.
Click to expand...


----------



## BG7

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*

Am I the only one upset that Jay Williams isn't on our roster?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*

yes we dont need another pg thankyou


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*

I hope Sefolosha isn't really #2 . . . that's the Bulls' version of the number 13.


----------



## lougehrig

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*



sp00k said:


> 7RINGS? said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have Nocioni, Deng, Khryapa, Thabo, and Tyrus. I would think we have too many SFs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because they can only play one position and the current NBA doesn't allow these players to play together at the same time because there can be only one SF on the floor.
Click to expand...


----------



## giusd

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*

yes but thomas will play PF and thado plays SG for us. And noci plays both PF and SF.

So we have plenty of SFs and PFs.

david


----------



## charlietyra

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*



7RINGS? said:


> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summer_league06.html
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this posted yet but if someone put it up my bad.
> Hey does anyone know if Drago is a 3 or a 4? I'm asking because we could use a reserve SF.If he is a PF he could be some use to us as well because he has good size.Realistically I can't see him making this roster however with all these moves Pax is making.
> 
> 
> 
> Drago is a 4. Although reputedly he is a good rebounder (he had a monster rebounding game at last year's Chicago pre-draft camp) he is also generallly reported to not like to mix it up in the paint. He is more of a face to the basket type of player. In my opinion, he would still be a better option than Schensher who is too soft and lacking in skills.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoRo

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*



lougehrig said:


> Yes, because they can only play one position and the current NBA doesn't allow these players to play together at the same time because there can be only one SF on the floor.


lol. i'm ok with 4 sf. especially since they can do spot duty at 2 and 4. i mean last year we had 5 pgs and they took turns at the sg and sf spots so really i consider this an upgrade.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*



lougehrig said:


> sp00k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because they can only play one position and the current NBA doesn't allow these players to play together at the same time because there can be only one SF on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call. Let's see if we can swing a trade for another SF or two since it appears we're desperately lacking.
Click to expand...


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Box 
New York Vs Cleveland

Draft express views 

Houston just beat Denver 93-90 . will get the box score again but apparently Steve Novak again was impressive

Coming up today-
Suns VS Timberwolves
Warriors Vs Blazers
Hornets Vs Kings


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

box 
Houston Denver Box


----------



## 7RINGS?

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*



sp00k said:


> 7RINGS? said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have Nocioni, Deng, Khryapa, Thabo, and Tyrus. I would think we have too many SFs.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Deng and Noch were the only SF in that group.
Click to expand...


----------



## DaBabyBullz

*Re: Bulls Pepsi Pro Summer League roster !!!!*



7RINGS? said:


> sp00k said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Deng and Noch were the only SF in that group.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the new Russian Khryapa or w/e is a SF, but maybe not.
Click to expand...


----------



## lougehrig

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Aldridge only 6 boards and 7 fouls in 30 minutes. 4 block though.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Steve Novak would look a hell of a lot better than Viktor Krappa right now.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Wow, John Lucas just tearing up the summer leagues.


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

*06 summer league | notable signings*

(note: does not include, with a few exceptions, players who played in the nba or the d-league last year)

boston
allan ray (nova)

charlotte
d'or fischer ("the black guy on west virginia")
james thomas (ex-bull)

cleveland
je'kel foster (osu)

dallas
brad buckman (texas)
andre emmett (won dunk contest in 04 w/ tx. tech)
rawle marshall (oakland; one of slam mag's best dunkers of all time iirc)
pops mensah-bonsu (gw)
larry o'bannon (louisville 2ya)

denver
john gilchrist (md 2ya)
mike hall (gw, not the dream job guy)

detroit
nik caner-medley (md)
rodney billups (chauncey's bro)
wayne wallace (ben's nephew)

golden state
jose juan barera (northeastern; one of country's top assist men ly)
steven smith (la salle)
curtis stinson (iowa st)
jamaal williams (washington)

houston
patrick belein (wv)
pat carroll (st. joe's; a-10 poty)
matt frejie (vandy 2ya)
matt haryasz (stanford)
darius washington (memphis; i want to see he and telfair against eachother again)

clippers
jawad williams (unc 2ya)

minnesota
jp batista (gonzaga)
greg brunner (iowa)
craig smith (bc)

nooch
marcus fizer, sr.

new york
kenny adeleke (hartford; got that right on my first try)

phoenix
ruben douglas (new mexico 2/3ya)
tre simmons (washington)
tommy smith (ex-bull)

portland
brandon bowman (georgetown)
sean dockery (duke)

sacramento
louis amundson (unlv)
taj gray (oklahoma)
justin williams (wyoming)

toronto
terence dials (osu)
justin gray (wake, i own with this guy in march madness)

washington
rashad anderson (uconn; a little less useless than allan ray because he at least has some size)
roger mason (ex-bull)


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

i retitled and stuck this thread.

discuss summer league games, bulls and other teams...


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

So any word about the new ball? Player's reactions? Thoughts? Feedback?


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Two comments:

First.

Randy Foye!
NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
04 Randy Foye, G 35 9-17 1-2 4-5 0 4 4 0 3 1 2 2 23 
04 Randy Foye, G 32 12-22 0-1 6-7 2 2 4 2 1 0 4 1 30 

It looks like Minny got a playa.

Second.

Hilton Armstrong (my guy)
NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
12 Hilton Armstrong, C/F 24 5-5 0-0 1-2 4 6 10 1 0 0 5 5 11 

Armstrong put up the first double-double in the Las Vegas summer league since Louis Amundson (also in this game ). Destined for stardom -- what did I tell you.


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

just to sum it up. since this is now the official thread, if we could get this post as the first one in the thread that would be awesome. just everything that's been said on the thread, info wise, in 1 post.

*2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League
Orlando, FL | July 10-14, 2006

participants*
Charlotte Bobcats
Chicago Bulls
Indiana Pacers
Miami Heat
New Jersey Jets
Orlando Magic

*schedule*


Code:


Date            Game    Time(ET) Teams
July 10 	1 	3:00PM 	 Chicago vs. Indiana
	        2       *        Charlotte vs. Miami
	        3 	**       Orlando vs. New Jersey
			
July 11 	1 	3:00PM 	 Miami vs. New Jersey
	        2 	*        Indiana vs. Orlando
	        3 	**       Chicago vs. Charlotte
			
July 12 	1 	3:00PM 	 Charlotte vs. Orlando
                2 	*        New Jersey vs. Indiana
                3 	**       Miami vs. Chicago
			
July 13 	1 	3:00PM 	 Charlotte vs. New Jersey
	        2    	*        Chicago vs. Orlando
	        3	**       Miami vs. Indiana
			
July 14 	1 	11:00AM  New Jersey vs. Chicago
	        2	*        Orlando vs. Miami
	        3	**       Indiana vs. Charlotte

All of this year's games will be played on the Magic Practice Court at the RDV Sportsplex. Each game will consist of four 10-minute quarters.

*Bulls roster*


Code:


# Player          Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate  College
8  Cedric Banks    G   6-3 185 12/16/1981 Illinois-Chicago
13 Eddie Basden    G   6-5 215  2/15/1983 Charlotte
30 Justin Bowen    F   6-7 210  5/26/1983 Illinois-Chicago
6  Malik Dixon     G   6-1 185  9/7/1975 Arkansas-Little Rock
42 Michael Harris  F   6-6 240  6/15/1983 Rice
14 Jackie Manuel   G   6-5 189  3/29/1983 North Carolina
1  Aaron Miles     G   6-2 175  4/13/1983 Kansas
34 Ellis Myles     F   6-8 260 12/22/1981 Louisville
17 Ugonna Onyekwe  F   6-8 230  7/14/1979 Penn
35 Tim Parham      F/C 6-9 240  3/18/1983 Maryland-Eastern Shore
11 Drago Pasalic   F   6-11 225 6/23/1984 Croatia
45 Luke Schenscher C   7-1 255 12/31/1982 Georgia Tech
20 Thabo Sefolosha G/F 6-7 215  5/2/1984 Switzerland
32 Tyrus Thomas    F   6-9 215  8/17/1986 Louisiana State
54 Chevy Troutman  F   6-7 240 11/25/1981 Pittsburgh
22 Tiras Wade      G/F 6-7 220 11/11/1981 Louisiana-Lafayette
44 Jason Williams  F   6-6 215 11/17/1983 UTEP

*notable signings*

(note: does not include, with a few exceptions, players who played in the NBA or the d-league last year)

*Boston:* Allan Ray (Nova)
*Charlotte:* D'or Fischer (West Virginia), James Thomas (ex-Bull)
*Cleveland:* Je'kel Foster (OSU)
*Dallas:* Brad Buckman (Texas), Rawle Marshall (Oakland), Pops Mensah-Bonsu (GW), Larry O'Bannon (Louisville 2ya)
*Denver:* John Gilchrist (MD 2ya), Mike Hall (GW)
*Detroit:* Nik Caner-Medley (MD), Rodney Billups (Chauncey's bro), Wayne Wallace (Ben's nephew)
*Golden State:* Jose Juan Barera (Northeastern), Steven Smith (La Salle), Curtis Stinson (Iowa St.), Jamaal Williams (Washington)
*Houston:* Patrick Belein (WV), Pat Carroll (St. Joe's), Matt Frejie (Vandy 2ya), Matt Haryasz (Stanford), Darius Washington (Memphis)
*L.A. Clippers:* Jawad Williams (UNC 2ya)
*Minnesota:* JP Batista (Gonzaga), Greg Brunner (Iowa), Craig Smith (BC)
*New Orleans:* Marcus Fizer, Sr.
*New York:* Kenny Adeleke (Hartford)
*Phoenix:* Ruben Douglas (New Mexico 2ya), Tre Simmons (Washington), Tommy Smith (ex-Bull)
*Portland:* Brandon Bowman (Georgetown), Sean Dockery (Duke)
*Sacramento:* Louis Amundson (UNLV), Taj Gray (Oklahoma), Justin Williams (Wyoming)
*Toronto:* Terence Dials (OSU), Justin Gray (Wake)
*Washington:* Rashad Anderson (UCONN), Roger Mason (ex-Bull)

*how to watch the games*
The games will be streamed online via orlandomagic.com. Click here to watch the games.

*Vegas Summer League box scores* courtesy of OziBull
Houston vs. Portland
Denver vs. Dallas
Sacramento vs. Minnesota
Raptors vs. Wizards
New York vs. Cleveland
Houston vs. Denver


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



such sweet thunder said:


> Two comments:
> 
> First.
> 
> Randy Foye!
> NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
> 04 Randy Foye, G 35 9-17 1-2 4-5 0 4 4 0 3 1 2 2 23
> 04 Randy Foye, G 32 12-22 0-1 6-7 2 2 4 2 1 0 4 1 30
> 
> It looks like Minny got a playa.
> 
> Second.
> 
> Hilton Armstrong (my guy)
> NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
> 12 Hilton Armstrong, C/F 24 5-5 0-0 1-2 4 6 10 1 0 0 5 5 11
> 
> Armstrong put up the first double-double in the Las Vegas summer league since Louis Amundson (also in this game ). Destined for stardom -- what did I tell you.


I've learned to read virtually nothing into summer league numbers. We've all seen good players struggle there and lousy players excel.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



TripleDouble said:


> I've learned to read virtually nothing into summer league numbers. We've all seen good players struggle there and lousy players excel.


 Yeah, I remember the Lonny Baxter years . 

But I also remember a young, straight from high school, center for the Suns absolutely destroy our two destined-for-the-hall-of-fame big men. It was the first time I questioned whether the Bulls's twin towers were actually the real deal. 

That was a summer league game that actually showed something.


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



such sweet thunder said:


> Yeah, I remember the Lonny Baxter years .
> 
> But I also remember a young, straight from high school, center for the Suns absolutely destroy our two destined-for-the-hall-of-fame big men. It was the first time I questioned whether the Bulls's twin towers were actually the real deal.
> 
> That was a summer league game that actually showed something.


Didn't Hinrich do pretty crappy in S-league games?


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



TripleDouble said:


> Didn't Hinrich do pretty crappy in S-league games?


This is afterall summer leauge. This isn't even the pre season games, where some players blow up and still never amount to anything in the regular season. This is pretty much for the younger players on the their relative teams that have value playing against scrubs they probably won't ever stick to any team to get their young prospects some confidence and get the ball rolling to training camp...

The players, rookies, 2nd and 3rd year players that are already on the respective teams are head and shoulders talent wise above the rest. Yes, you pick up signs, but it by no means has no major bearing to what is to come, this isn't even the entree for them, this is more like them sitting down to the set table..


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



TripleDouble said:


> Didn't Hinrich do pretty crappy in S-league games?


 I think you're right. Wasn't he sick or something? Put up some mediocre numbers with high turnovers? Ug, I can't really remember anymore.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



such sweet thunder said:


> I think you're right. Wasn't he sick or something? Put up some mediocre numbers with high turnovers? Ug, I can't really remember anymore.


Gordon played quite badly also in the summer leauge and in the pre season games also. Plenty of players light them up also in the those games, but don't to nothing when the real season starts. I think everyone is getting a little anxious for the season to start already and needs something to feed their hunger. We can't take the summer leauge too seriously... it will be just good to see them moving around and get a grasp of how they are as players.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Gordon played quite badly also in the summer leauge and in the pre season games also. Plenty of players light them up also in the those games, but don't to nothing when the real season starts. I think everyone is getting a little anxious for the season to start already and needs something to feed their hunger. We can't take the summer leauge too seriously... it will be just good to see them moving around and get a grasp of how they are as players.


 I think we're all in agreement. Though, I am a little suprised by Foye's impact. Foye's summer league impact seems consistent with everything we've heard about him faring well in workouts. 

Just want to make sure you guys knew I was kidding when I said that Hilton Armstrong is destined for stardom because he put up a double-double in a summer league game. I was joking around (and thought the "" was a giveaway), but sometimes tone doesn't come across well when you're typing.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



such sweet thunder said:


> I think we're all in agreement. Though, I am a little suprised by Foye's impact. Foye's summer league impact seems consistent with everything we've heard about him faring well in workouts.
> 
> Just want to make sure you guys knew I was kidding when I said that Hilton Armstrong is destined for stardom because he put up a double-double in a summer league game. I was joking around (and thought the "" was a giveaway), but sometimes tone doesn't come across well when you're typing.


Well seeing the double double he put up definitly make me shake my head that we could have gotten a young big instead of the showboat JR Smith. I can't get over it.. 

Foye. I really hope he does well for KG's sake... but then again wait till he faces some real competition and has to actually play some defense on the other end of the court.


----------



## OziBull

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Vegas Summerleague
Box 
Celtics and Dallas

box 
Detroit Vs Wizards

box 
Warriors VS Clippers


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Through three summer league games my boy Steve Novak is averaging 18.3 points on 64.1 eFG%. Very impressive, he would have made a much better part of the Portland deal than Krappa.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Here's my completely unscientific and unsupportable opinion of what summer league performances mean:

1. Rookie who does very well -- while not a guarantee of future NBA success, it seems like guys who hit the ground running will end up doing okay in the league. You can feel pretty confident if your rook has a nice showing. 

2. Rookie who does very poorly -- not a kiss of death, by any means. There are lots of good players who struggled to adjust early on and ended up being tremendous pros. But you'd much rather be in the first grouping.

3. Second-year (or beyond) player who does very well -- absolutely meaningless. Darius Miles and Tskita have looked like freaking worldbeaters in their second engagements in the summer league, but it's basically just like older kids at summer camp taking advantage of the newbies and stealing all their stuff.

4. Second-year (or beyond) player who does very poorly -- an enormous red flag, maybe even a sign that you're going to be scrambling for work once you come off your rookie contract. A guy like Al Jefferson's a perfect example -- if you're racking up 7 fouls in 21 minutes at this point in your career, it's probably time to do some serious soul-searching.

BTW, when I flipped past MSG and the Knicks-Suns about an hour ago, the score was 48-28 Suns (no idea how much time left).


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

When its all said and done, its summer leauge. Simple as that..

1. Below average/Mediocre competition besides the rookies that already have garenteed spots and thats being generous.

2. They don't have training camp under their belts. 

3. Hardly knows the system. So they are basically running around like head less chickens.

4. They arn't even playing with the team mates that will/should make them better or make them worse in terms if they will be ahead of them skill wise and experience wise.

5. They don't even get real jerseys yet. You know by just that its not real nba ball yet.

Its summer league ladies and gentlemen, everyone breathe.


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

but it still means _something._ You can't think about it relatively; the worst man on a summer league team is still one of the best basketball players in the world. It still means something to put up 30 points against talent that was at least equal to, and usually much greater than, what you played against in college.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



draft tyrus said:


> but it still means _something._ You can't think about it relatively; the worst man on a summer league team is still one of the best basketball players in the world. It still means something to put up 30 points against talent that was at least equal to, and usually much greater than, what you played against in college.


I never said it was meaningless. Im just pointing out that there is no use to get over hyped out it. The coaches are looking for more than just people being able to score against mediocore competition. Yes, i also realize even the worst player on the summer league are some of the best, but whats the point of that? This is about being in the nba. Its like saying your one of the best japanese chefs, but your competing in the best french cuisine competition. Yes, your a good chef but your going to lose the competition.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Here's my completely unscientific and unsupportable opinion of what summer league performances mean:
> 
> 1. Rookie who does very well -- while not a guarantee of future NBA success, it seems like guys who hit the ground running will end up doing okay in the league. You can feel pretty confident if your rook has a nice showing.
> 
> 2. Rookie who does very poorly -- not a kiss of death, by any means. There are lots of good players who struggled to adjust early on and ended up being tremendous pros. But you'd much rather be in the first grouping.
> 
> 3. Second-year (or beyond) player who does very well -- absolutely meaningless. Darius Miles and Tskita have looked like freaking worldbeaters in their second engagements in the summer league, but it's basically just like older kids at summer camp taking advantage of the newbies and stealing all their stuff.
> 
> 4. Second-year (or beyond) player who does very poorly -- an enormous red flag, maybe even a sign that you're going to be scrambling for work once you come off your rookie contract. A guy like Al Jefferson's a perfect example -- if you're racking up 7 fouls in 21 minutes at this point in your career, it's probably time to do some serious soul-searching.
> 
> BTW, when I flipped past MSG and the Knicks-Suns about an hour ago, the score was 48-28 Suns (no idea how much time left).


I agree for the most part.

But something I was never able to understand is why Curry and Chandler sucked so badly in summer league. It was understandable in year 1, but the way they finished their rookie years pretty strong (for HS players at least) we all expected them to thoroughly dominate summer league. It never happened though. 

EDIT: Found the Bulls 2002 summer league central!

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summer_league02.html

They finished 2-4 despite having 4 players expected to be in the starting lineup the upcoming season. That, to me, was a serious red flag as to the competitive nature of our young guys. Especially after getting blown out a few times. But after our team rebounded for 47 wins in 03-04, many of those doubts were calmed.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> 4. Second-year (or beyond) player who does very poorly -- an enormous red flag, maybe even a sign that you're going to be scrambling for work once you come off your rookie contract. A guy like Al Jefferson's a perfect example -- if you're racking up 7 fouls in 21 minutes at this point in your career, it's probably time to do some serious soul-searching.


The winner of this award in 2006 has to be Andris Biedrins:

NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
15 Andris Biedrins, F/C 18 2-7 0-0 0-2 3 1 4 2 0 1 2 2 4 
15 Andris Biedrins, F/C 22 4-8 0-0 1-2 2 1 3 1 2 0 4 5 9 

Lots of minutes. Same number of fouls as rebounds. One more rebound than turnovers.

O'Byant is also struggling.

Yodurk: That picture of Jamal brings back a rush of memories. So much promise. I really wish it would have worked out for him here.


----------



## OziBull

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Hornets Vs Denver
80-99
Hilton Armstrong didnt play for some reason
Box 
Cedric Simmons-10pts, 5 rebounds, 2 blks
Kings to take on the Bargnani Raptors next
Blazers Vs foyes Wolves
Celtics Clippers


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



such sweet thunder said:


> The winner of this award in 2006 has to be Andris Biedrins:
> 
> NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
> 15 Andris Biedrins, F/C 18 2-7 0-0 0-2 3 1 4 2 0 1 2 2 4
> 15 Andris Biedrins, F/C 22 4-8 0-0 1-2 2 1 3 1 2 0 4 5 9
> 
> Lots of minutes. Same number of fouls as rebounds. One more rebound than turnovers.
> 
> O'Byant is also struggling.
> 
> Yodurk: That picture of Jamal brings back a rush of memories. So much promise. I really wish it would have worked out for him here.


I wouldn't mind trying to steal Andres Biedrins away from GS, his a tall big body, who doesn't mind playing inside and banging.


----------



## OziBull

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

box 
Raptors Kings
Bargnani 12 points 2rbs and 10 fouls! 
kevin Martin went to the foul line 24 times and converted 20 of them haha


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



OziBull said:


> box
> Raptors Kings
> Bargnani 12 points 2rbs and *10 fouls!*
> kevin Martin went to the foul line 24 times and converted 20 of them haha


only Tyson could be that inept.

(honestly: do they not throw people out of summer league games? if so, wtf?)


----------



## OziBull

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Draftexpress was impressed with Roys game today but again dissapointed with Aldridge, again they say he is intent to play a face up game and settle for shots that go out more than in. Write up is in the link below
Draftexpress view 

Box coming soon


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

RANDOM OBSERVATION.

Is it just me or does Quincy Douby look a little like the late 2Pac??


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> RANDOM OBSERVATION.
> 
> Is it just me or does Quincy Douby look a little like the late 2Pac??


Maybe if 2Pac had an illegitimate child with a mouse.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*A question*

in the orlando's official site it says that u can watch the games live,i went there but where is the link for the live coverage?I did not find it,can u guys plz help?


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



OziBull said:


> Draftexpress was impressed with Roys game today but again dissapointed with Aldridge, again they say he is intent to play a face up game and settle for shots that go out more than in. Write up is in the link below
> Draftexpress view
> 
> Box coming soon


He's too 'afraid' to be a Pax type of draft pick. I like his game but he just seems scared.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

To view the games will one have to sign up for some NBA package or something or can we watch these things for free?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Dornado said:


> To view the games will one have to sign up for some NBA package or something or can we watch these things for free?


it's free. 

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html


bulls are up at 3pm ET/2pm CT vs. pacers.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

T^2 vs. Danny Granger should be an exciting matchup :banana:


----------



## Nobull1

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



OziBull said:


> Draftexpress was impressed with Roys game today but again dissapointed with Aldridge, again they say he is intent to play a face up game and settle for shots that go out more than in. Write up is in the link below
> Draftexpress view
> 
> Box coming soon


It is the same report


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wow, anyone else in the webcam yet? The teams are in the gym!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I think I see Skiles, but theres a lot of bald white people walking around the gym, so its hard to tell.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> T^2 vs. Danny Granger should be an exciting matchup


Have we actually signed our picks yet? Because if not neither Tyrus or Thabo will be playing.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Too slow for me.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



step said:


> Have we actually signed our picks yet? Because if not neither Tyrus or Thabo will be playing.


Niether have been signed, but both are playing. We just needed to get some insurance for them to let them play on our summer league team, and we got it, so they're good to go.


----------



## BULLS23

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Is that true? That would suck if the big guys from the draft weren't playing . . .


----------



## lougehrig

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Where is the webcam? I must be slow and stupid because I don't see it on the summer league page! Can someone provide a link?


----------



## Zeb

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Sloth, how is it working for you? Is it choppy? I'm trying to figure whether it's my connection that can't handle it (I'm at work) or it's the feed itself.


----------



## Zeb

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



lougehrig said:


> Where is the webcam? I must be slow and stupid because I don't see it on the summer league page! Can someone provide a link?


http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html

Click "Watch the games live"


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Zeb said:


> Sloth, how is it working for you? Is it choppy? I'm trying to figure whether it's my connection that can't handle it (I'm at work) or it's the feed itself.


Yeah, its been choppy. Hopefully it gets better closer to when the game starts.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Now you see, this webcam wasn't initially built in for summerleague. It was built because the Magic were thinking about drafting Marcus Williams.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Please tell me they didn't set up this whole thing and then have the feed suck like this. I'm running on a cable modem from home, and it's slow and painfully choppy.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Please tell me they didn't set up this whole thing and then have the feed suck like this. I'm running on a cable modem from home, and it's slow and painfully choppy.


In my case its not even choppy. I see like a picture and the sound of balls bouncing everywhere.


----------



## Zeb

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I was considering leaving work. What a waste of time that would have been.


----------



## lougehrig

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I wonder if we can watch these after the game? Then we could just download the entire game and watch it? Here's hoping.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

it's unwatchable.



:sigh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



mizenkay said:


> it's unwatchable.
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh:


Oh, the stupid NBA and it's siren song...

I'm pissed!


----------



## fl_flash

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

It's pretty choppy! A second and a half of movement followed by 5 seconds of nothing. Ohhhhh, this is gonna be fun!


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

*N*o *B*andwidth *A*ssociation.


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

this sucks.

^ definitely contributing to thread


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> *N*o *B*andwidth *A*ssociation.


Umm, what's that mean? I know what bandwidth means, but...


----------



## fl_flash

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> *N*o *B*andwidth *A*ssociation.


that's a good one! Ya'd think an organization like the NBA and the Magic would understand the concept of bandwidth.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Umm, what's that mean? I know what bandwidth means, but...


Isn't a lack of it possibly why the feed stinks?

Not a computer scientist, systems engineer, or really anyone with much knowledge about this stuff whatsoever, 

ScottMay


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

looks like it is sitting still to me...


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wow, this sucks. I pretty much planned my afternoon around this


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



fl_flash said:


> that's a good one! Ya'd think an organization like the NBA and the Magic would understand the concept of bandwidth.


I don't trust an organization that would hire a PA guy as offensive and distracting as the Magic's.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

On a lighter, and totally unrelated note:

http://images.sportsline.com/images/spin/spun/spun-710.jpg


----------



## lougehrig

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Is there a radio feed? Chicago stations? Orlando stations?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Isn't a lack of it possibly why the feed stinks?
> 
> Not a computer scientist, systems engineer, or really anyone with much knowledge about this stuff whatsoever,
> 
> ScottMay


Ah, I'm a little slow on the draw.

Maybe it's because I'm so pissed off.


----------



## narek

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



jbulls said:


> On a lighter, and totally unrelated note:
> 
> http://images.sportsline.com/images/spin/spun/spun-710.jpg


*laugh* Deadspin wants someone to try and get on camera wearing a "You're with me Leather" tshirt during tonight's home run derby. That would be priceless.

Back to the broad band issues - I always have trouble with the NBA broadband offerings, and discovered if I email the video to myself, I can play it without problems. So let's hope they save the games!


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Ah, I'm a little slow on the draw.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm so pissed off.


You love the technology. You were like a kid in a candy store when there was that free Audio League Pass thing a couple years ago. 

This does suck, but I've been so disappointed by stuff like this in the past that I don't get my hopes up. And I'll get a lot more done this afternoon than I would have otherwise.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

You'd think they would've tested this **** to make sure it was watchable


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I just got booted from the feed, I was running it at like 3x the speed of the browser feed. Still was choppy.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> You love the technology. You were like a kid in a candy store when there was that free Audio League Pass thing a couple years ago.
> 
> This does suck, but I've been so disappointed by stuff like this in the past that I don't get my hopes up. And I'll get a lot more done this afternoon than I would have otherwise.


You're not kidding, I do love the technology. But when it doesn't work, I get mad pretty quick.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

do u guys get picture from the live web cam?i'm not


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

i've had problems with it in the past as well actually.

good tip narek, i hope they archive the games.

but how freakin' amateur is this? i mean how hard would it have been to send a small crew down there, set up an actual camera and show the "feed" on nba tv? seriously.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



greekbullsfan said:


> do u guys get picture from the live web cam?i'm not


All I'm getting is this static image:


----------



## fl_flash

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> I just got booted from the feed, I was running it at like 3x the speed of the browser feed. Still was choppy.


It's transitioning (don't know what that means... Maybe it means they're going to a slower bandwith connection - ISDN maybe?)


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> All I'm getting is this static image:



:biggrin: is that black one me? :biggrin:


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

They're showing the scoreboard :rofl:


----------



## Zeb

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

So, who here is pathetic enough to watch this garbage all the way through?








Besides me.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



fl_flash said:


> It's transitioning (don't know what that means... Maybe it means they're going to a slower bandwith connection - ISDN maybe?)


i have adsl connection,so why i'm not getting nothing?


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Is anyone else getting the scoreboard counting down?


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Babble-On said:


> They're showing the scoreboard :rofl:


where?


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Is anyone else getting the scoreboard counting down?


where's the scoreboard?


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Yes, I'm in without lag!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

5:00 till game time!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



greekbullsfan said:


> i am :biggrin:


I'm getting some consistent video of the scoreboard. Did they get their **** together?!?!


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

No lag for me also. Great!!


----------



## The Truth

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm getting some consistent video of the scoreboard. Did they get their **** together?!?!


Mine is better than earlier, but still lagging out.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

3:30 until game time!


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Now I am getting a blank screen...


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm getting some consistent video of the scoreboard. Did they get their **** together?!?!


i get it now 3.30 minutes till the start :clap:


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm getting some consistent video of the scoreboard. Did they get their **** together?!?!


How many bulbs are out on that scoreboard? Jeez.

I can't adjust the volume on the player . . . makes for fun at the office.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

They have three seperate feeds server feeds. I'm pulling in data from all 3 into windows media player. Running smooth as hell.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

2:15 till game time!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

The scoreboard broke!


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Workin great for me right now.... hope it doesnt get choppy. Maybe it was only choppy pregame while they were settin up.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I see Schenscher!


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

OMFG, Sefolosha is an athletic freak with incredible skills.

(just kidding)


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuke.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> They have three seperate feeds server feeds. I'm pulling in data from all 3 into windows media player. Running smooth as hell.


How do you do that?


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

where's scott?


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Chicago's in white.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Babble-On said:


> How do you do that?


Magic


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Always good to see the sportsmanship. Nice work, everybody.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wheres Thabo? I see Luke and Tyrus.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

We got a steal on the very first play .


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I forgot about the second unwatchability factor beside choppiness -- summer league officiating.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

That's my guy. That's my guy right there.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

2-0 Bulls, 13 makes 2 from the line.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Babble-On said:


> How do you do that?


yeah,how do u do that?


----------



## Qwerty123

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus is number 32?
What's Thabo?


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

Is Thabo wearing #20 in summer league, but #2 for the actual season?


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

What's our roster for summer league?


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Luke's looking like LUC out there


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

How'd we get a T already?

#'s of importance.

13 Eddie Basden
1 Aaron Miles
45 Luke Schenscher (like we can't tell who he is)
2 Thabo
32 Ty.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

thabo 20 (someone told him about the curse)
tyrus 32


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*



theanimal23 said:


> Is Thabo wearing #20 in summer league, but #2 for the actual season?


Looks like he had a change of heart. We don't have a #20 on the SL roster.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summer_league06.html


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Summerleagues/ Web streaming of Orlando games*

T2 has decent handles.


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus with the board!! AND 1!!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus with the rebound, the putback, and 1!


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

TYRUS, steals a board and goes in for the lay in


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus and 1!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Makes the freethrow!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus looks good. We need to bring in Thabo, F! Basden!


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus knows damn well he shoulda dunked that though


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Great, its gettin choppy.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Hmm, it just started getting choppy again for me. 

Tyrus looks pretty small out there. He's got decent handles.

It looks like Thabo is playing point, right?


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Luke draws the charge, just like in the Miami series!


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Yea, Thabo is number 20. Did he switch his number from 2 to 20? If so...good move. Players need to stay away from number 2.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Tyrus looks good. We need to bring in Thabo, F! Basden!


Who is #20?


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus just got the **** packed out of his shot.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

No, its choppy again, I think Tyrus hit the camera after he got his shot blocked.


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Ok this is unwatchable now. So choppy.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Its hard to tell who is who. I know TT is definitly in there with 32. Not sure if Safolosha is in there, unless his number 20? Eddie Basden looks like his in there, because he is usually number 13...


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Sefolosha with a beautiful baseline finish.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Who made the reverse layup a few minutes back for us?


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Its hard to tell who is who. I know TT is definitly in there with 32. Not sure if Safolosha is in there, unless his number 20? Eddie Basden looks like his in there, because he is usually number 13...


Thabo is number 20.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Sefo is #20 apparently.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

12-6. I assume were the home, right?


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

That scoreboard sure is pretty huh?


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo!

Dribble drive down the baseline, Mj reverse layup.

Next trip down the court, great steal.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Who made the reverse layup a few minutes back for us?


That was Sefolosha.

His shooting stroke (based on his FTs) looks a little shaky. Kind of a wandering release point.

But his handles look great. He definitely seems like he can play some point in a pinch.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Sefo is #20 apparently.


He changed his number?!

Thats definitly a good thing. Paxson probably ordered him to change his number because two looked too flimsy...

Good number change.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Sefolosha with a beautiful baseline finish.


Thanks Scott.

He looks quite intriguing initially. He's really long, and he looks like he would at least be worthy of some time at point next to Gordon.

I like the high release point on his shot. Does he have a tiny hitch in his freethrow? Anyway, he only shot 68% from the line this year. That will not do.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx

Somebody else wanted to know how to watch this in Media Player. Copy that url, open Media Player, go to file, open url, paste.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I could live with Tyrus Thomas never taking that kind of shot again, ever. In his entire career.

No 18-foot fadeaway Js. Please.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I hope TT's fade away jumpshots are not a thing of more to come in his future... not pretty what so ever.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Ty is really out of shape, he's having trouble getting down the court already.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Ty with the dunk!


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

MUCH BETTER TT!!! DUNK THE DAMN BALL!
That WAS TT right?! 

Im having to damn strain my damn eyes!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> I could live with Tyrus Thomas never taking that kind of shot again, ever. In his entire career.
> 
> No 18-foot fadeaway Js. Please.


However, the dunk looks just right.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo with the steal than the assist!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo with another steal!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Holy ****, Thabo, that steal, push, fake, and pass were all amazing!


----------



## Dornado

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Just signed on to see T-Time throw down a turn-around dunk and Sefalosha penetrate and find the open man... 

made my day.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Babble-On said:


> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx
> 
> Somebody else wanted to know how to watch this in Media Player. Copy that url, open Media Player, go to file, open url, paste.


thank you!! that is so much better.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo is all over the place defensively, another great steal!

Then leads the break, does some and1 fake pass then hits the open man under the hoop for the assist. 

Wow.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Sefolosha's reminding me of a Tony Parker/Giniobiliiiiiiiii hybrid


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

One thing is for sure, Safoloshas arms are very VERY long. He could be a disruptive defensive player in his first year. 

Number 20, Payton? Former defensive player of the year? To Safoloasha.. hmm


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

How long are the games and each half? I was gone for a bit. How do T and T look?


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo's easily been the best for us so far.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



The ROY said:


> Sefolosha's reminding me of a Tony Parker/Giniobiliiiiiiiii hybrid


Oops, he just got his pocket picked there.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Does anyone have names and numbers available (outside of Thabo and Tyrus)?


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Holy ****, Thabo, that steal, push, fake, and pass were all amazing!


And getting his cookie money stolen -- not as much.

LOL, Summer League Action -- it's FANtastic!


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Lets see if Badsen has improved his game.

Number 13 enters for Safolosha..


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Lets see if Badsen has improved his game.
> 
> Number 13 enters for Safolosha..


Basden does have pretty crazy ups.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Aaron Miles looks like a good 3rd string point guard.

Basden sucks balls.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Pete Myers early in the action getting some coverage already!!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Bring back Thabo!


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo looks very impressive. And very tall.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I feel the need to publically apologize to the NBA for berating their webcam. This is actually halfway decent. We're actually getting a chance to watch and evaluate our guys, which is what I wanted.

Yes, Miz, an announcer would be nice, and a better camera, but I can deal with this.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

who is #1 ?? he is fast as hell


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Was that the end of the 1st Qtr or Half?


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Drago Pasalic with the 3 pt bomb! Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

We up 28-21!


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Think about this

When was the last time we had a player like Thabo?


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



BenDengGo said:


> who is #1 ?? he is fast as hell


Aaron Miles.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Our roster is listed at the same website so you can cross reference #'s. #1 is Aaron Miles btw for whoever was asking. Thabo has looked great! Tyrus has looked ok but he got blocked once and it wasn't pretty. The feed is great now btw.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



The ROY said:


> Think about this
> 
> When was the last time we had a player like Thabo?


Wow! A Jordan comparison made on the basis of one quarter of Summer League Action!

Bold. Bold indeed.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

What number is Tyrus Thomas? I just got here.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Wow! A Jordan comparison made on the basis of one quarter of Summer League Action!
> 
> Bold. Bold indeed.


Oh, nah I wasn't comparing him to Jordan at all....

I wasn't even thinking about that era lol


----------



## TNA

*Thabo & Tyrus Thomas Summer league Live *Link inside**

Not sure who is who, but I think they're playing.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html

(live game link) javascript:nbaVideo(escape('http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.php?content=video&url=http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx'),escape('blank'));


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo's back in!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



The ROY said:


> Think about this
> 
> When was the last time we had a player like Thabo?


...from Central Arkansas...

Let's hope he becomes half the player Pip was.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



The ROY said:


> Think about this
> 
> When was the last time we had a player like Thabo?


The old, broken down Pippen? 

The Doug Christie comparison looks good so far.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



The ROY said:


> Oh, nah I wasn't comparing him to Jordan at all....
> 
> I wasn't even thinking about that era


Oh.

Is it Corey Benjamin, then? Brent Barry?


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

So what do you think of the first 10mins??

Safolosha looks very lengthy, his all arms. I really think he can be a defensive presense right off the bat in his rookie year. Being disruptive with his long arms and getting into the passing lanes. His got good handles as well, meaning he can play the point whilst Gordon playing shooting gaurd whilst he obviously gaurds the shooting gaurds on the defensive end.

TT im a little dissapointed thus far. His got to get in their and post up. He seems to lack that energy he is so hyped up about. Besides that dunk on an offensive rebound.. he looked out of sorts. And that fade away jumpshot from 20ft, i really do hope its not something he plans on to continue doing. 

Besides those two players and Luke with his red locks. I have no idea who is who...!! My eyes are killing me as it is...


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> I feel the need to publically apologize to the NBA for berating their webcam. This is actually halfway decent. We're actually getting a chance to watch and evaluate our guys, which is what I wanted.
> 
> Yes, Miz, an announcer would be nice, and a better camera, but I can deal with this.



i also take back (sorta) what i said. 

the shot of the scoreboard in between quarters is priceless.

thabo looks good. glad he changed his number.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Wow! A Jordan comparison made on the basis of one quarter of Summer League Action!
> 
> Bold. Bold indeed.


Soon Thabo will join the likes of MJ and Kobe :banana: Haha. 

Go Summer League! We should have picked up Pittsnogle to play with our other shooting center.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus with an airball on the hook.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

The stare down on the floored player by Eddie Basden! Thats the way...


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Sloth you gotta fix that glitch with Shakira. That is an unjustice to her hotness.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



theanimal23 said:


> Sloth you gotta fix that glitch with Shakira. That is an unjustice to her hotness.


Tell the admins to allow larger avatar file sizes!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Nice move by Thomas, that turnaround hook. Airball. Dig the move though. He looks very active and quick on the whole. I'm a bit less worried.


----------



## taurus515th

*Re: Thabo & Tyrus Thomas Summer league Live *Link inside**

i c luke lol he easy to recognize lol.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo has good handles. He'll be a good compliment to Benny.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo looks fantastic, a lot better than the last time I saw him and he was pretty good then.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Dwight Howard & Kirk Hinrich had horrible summer league's..

Tyrus will still be a beast


----------



## Geoshnas2005

*Re: Thabo & Tyrus Thomas Summer league Live *Link inside**

Thabo is wearing # 20 white,Thomas 32


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I can't get over how long Safoloshas arms are.. he goes down to his knees.

Wallace, TT, Deng, Safolosh, and Gordon/Hinrich should be lethal.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Nice move by Thomas, that turnaround hook. Airball. Dig the move though. He looks very active and quick on the whole. I'm a bit less worried.


My early impression is that he'll be a better offensive player than I thought he would and not as good of a defender as I thought he would.

We're getting obliterated inside.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wha
t number is Tyrus Thomas?


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus looks like a wandering toddler: being told where to go, hands on hips, seemingly confused.

The first thing he has to do, according to this very small glimpse, is become more assertive in whatever move he makes.


----------



## TNA

*Re: Thabo & Tyrus Thomas Summer league Live *Link inside**



Geoshnas2005 said:


> Thabo is wearing # 20 white


He just hit a trey.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I'm seeing some good subtle stuff with Tyrus. When someone else puts up a shot, he really charges the rim. He's going to get some offensive boards.


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo nails a 3! Lookin studly.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

*Re: Thabo & Tyrus Thomas Summer league Live *Link inside**

Thabo with the 3


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Safolosha for three!!!

Im impressed. Very impressed by him.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

wow!!!!!!!!!thabo is sensational


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I know it's just the summer league's but Thabo's looking like a STARTING 2Guard in the NBA


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

37-31, Home. Are we home or away? I think were home since we're white.

Tyrus looks like crap, and he has trouble getting up the court, he's out of shape.

On the other hand, Thabo looks like a vet out there.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



The ROY said:


> I know it's just the summer league's but Thabo's looking like a STARTING 2Guard in the NBA


Borderline star. He's easily going to be 6th man of the year.


----------



## superdave

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Future said:


> Drago Pasalic with the 3 pt bomb! Boom goes the dynamite!


LMFAO. Boom goes the dynamite.....!


----------



## RagingBulls316

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo is looking far better on the offensive end then I was expecting. A really nice pull up jumper followed by a 3. He's looking good.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



The ROY said:


> I know it's just the summer league's but Thabo's looking like a STARTING 2Guard in the NBA



Heck he has been doing a pretty good job of running the point too. Lock down defender, smart decisions with the ball, good shooter, he's looking like the steal of teh draft right now...


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

We need to bench Tyrus. He's constantly the last guy down the court, and now he's standing out at the three point line....ugh...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus is trying to do too much. I think he might be doghouse candidate #1 for the year. I see a lot of furrowed Skiles brow due to Tyrus.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo looks great. Tyrus looks a little confused. The ref's are really killing the pace of this thing with all the whistles.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus with the moving screen. Can he do anything right? God he sucks, bench him.


----------



## Future

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus with the Tyson Chandler like offensive foul.


----------



## shlomo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Why did TT just get called for that offensive foul?


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

The kid Thabo got better handles than Kirk and Ben


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I've honestly never seen a professional, under 280 pounds, that exudes a more tired/out of shape body language than Tyrus. Dude is perpetually hunched over.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Coach Myers not at all happy with Cedric Banks (#8) not feeding the ball to the rolling Tyrus on a pick n roll and promptly puts Aaron Miles back in.


----------



## thebullybully

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Tyrus with the moving screen. Can he do anything right? God he sucks, bench him.



Why would you want to bench him? Let him make all his mistakes here.


----------



## shlomo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wow, Luke Schenscher really sucks. He looks too slow for summer league. Please cut him.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo dribbles it to half court and does a verteran timeout move, impressive.


----------



## Vintage

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Thabo dribbles it to half court and does a verteran timeout move, impressive.


LOL.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

We down 42-38.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Miles is Q.U.I.C.K. It seems as if he could get into the lane anytime he wants. Making something happen from there is another story, unfortunately.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

The thing im noticing the most with Thabo is that Skiles is making him handle the ball up the court most the time and make all the decisions on the offensive end. His already getting him ready to put him on the court along with Gordon i gather...

Very nice pick up by Paxson.

TT and Thabo already seem to have great rappore amoungst each other.. after a bad pass by TT, safolosha come by and gave him and encouraging hand.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus Thomas has to be the player on the court who is the most out of shape, the slowest, and plays with the least intensity. If it at least looked like he was trying out there it'd be okay, but he's just going through the motions, and he sucks at the motions.


----------



## shlomo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Our team is not giving up. In fact, they seem to be gelling a bit, therer's a better flow on the offensive side.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

It's the damn summer leagues man..give it a rest


----------



## Geoshnas2005

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Tyrus Thomas has to be the player on the court who is the most out of shape, the slowest, and plays with the least intensity. If it at least looked like he was trying out there it'd be okay, but he's just going through the motions, and he sucks at the motions.



yet he leads us with 7 points! 


make that 9 points!!!


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Tyrus Thomas has to be the player on the court who is the most out of shape, the slowest, and plays with the least intensity. If it at least looked like he was trying out there it'd be okay, but he's just going through the motions, and he sucks at the motions.


As he gets two offensive rebounds, then dives on the floor trying to get a third...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wow, it's a good thing Tyrus is said to have such a good work ethic, because he's going to need it. He's raw, raw, raw.

Love the dunks though.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo is very quick and descive when he has the ball. Knows what he is doing out there with confidence.. quite the oppoisite with TT.


----------



## superdave

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Sorry joined this late. What number is Thabo and TT?


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

TT comes back with a fast break dunk!! Floors himself in the process..


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus with a monster dunk on the fastbreak....but not too encouraging, he only was in a position for that because he got beat on defense on the peremiter and just stayed there instead of fighting back into the plays.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

who just dunked? EDIT : oh Tyrus.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus with the one-handed flush on the break.

First time I've seen him stuff it with one hand. 

Then he falls over himself on the landing. 

:rofl:


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

46-47 at half.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



superdave said:


> Sorry joined this late. What number is Thabo and TT?


Thabo 20

TT 32


----------



## Geoshnas2005

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



superdave said:


> Sorry joined this late. What number is Thabo and TT?




32 TT, TS 20


----------



## Vintage

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Tyrus with a monster dunk on the fastbreak....but not too encouraging, he only was in a position for that because he got beat on defense on the peremiter and just stayed there instead of fighting back into the plays.



...if only he was Eddy Curry....


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



superdave said:


> Sorry joined this late. What number is Thabo and TT?


Thabo made a game-time decision to switch to #20, apparently and TnT is #32.
http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summer_league06.html


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Whats this systematic hating?


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



spongyfungy said:


> who just dunked? EDIT : oh Tyrus.


Thats was me. Sorry.


----------



## lgtwins

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Hey at least he can dunk with one hand. Running one at that. I never saw Tyson dunked with one hand.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I must have missed that Tyrus fastbreak dunk. Fantastic. That's what I get for replying to a Sloth post.

Never. let it. happen. again.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

thabo's off the ball movement, is reggie miller-esque !!!
he's also pretty quick, and brings the ball down the court most of the time.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Well, I think it's pretty obvious that Tyrus is our next Crawford, or in other words a real project with great talent that we actually will care to develop.

Thabo got his pocket picked a few times, but it's pretty damn obvious he can play, which is GREAT news. We have absolutely nobody like him on the roster. Thank you for addressing a need and getting a talented player taboot, Pax. However, we'll still have to see if Thabo is better than Ronnie Brewer. :biggrin:


----------



## superdave

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

DAmn I love that shot of the junior high scoreboard. Go Panthers!


----------



## badfish

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



El Chapu said:


> Whats this systematic hating?


 :| 
It's just sloth being sloth.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Although Thomas looked pretty sloppy...

He did, at times, look like a very young Stoudamire...He was very agressive taking the ball up...they just didn't drop for him


----------



## TNA

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo's style of play resembles Richard Hamilton/Grant Hill. Take that for what its worth.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo has definitley looked impressive. I am curious what the stats look like at this point, seems like Thabo has done a lot of scoring and assisting and Tyrus has scored and rebounded pretty well despite not being the pogo stick I remember him as, oh well, noone wants to get hurt in a Summer League game, right?


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Tyrus with a monster dunk on the fastbreak....but not too encouraging, he only was in a position for that because he got beat on defense on the peremiter and just stayed there instead of fighting back into the plays.[/QUOTE
> 
> =You are being to damn serius for Summer game. Chill out.


----------



## shlomo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo really does remind me of Pippen, with his poise, long arms, and athleticism. And I don't say that about every 6'7" swingman....


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

You know, I forgot that Skiles said TT was a bit rusty because of that groin strain he is nursing so he probably isn't 100% today.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> You know, I forgot that Skiles said TT was a bit rusty because of that groin strain he is nursing so he probably isn't 100% today.


We all know that kid is a beast...he seemed to NEVER run out of gas at LSU...

He'll be fine...

I would assume he would be rusty too...especially in team play when he hasn't SINCE LSU


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

scoreboard anyone?stats?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

The thing I am most disappointed about from Thomas so far is his body language. Several of us has some concerns about the kid's emotional makeup before the draft. It's a concern to see him pouting already.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wow, slick underhanded pass by Thabo. He's got that cockyness to his handle and his movement on the court that reminds me of a streetballer. He's definitely got a little hot sauce in him. And honestly, if he's going to be able to protect that ball, I'll love it.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> You know, I forgot that Skiles said TT was a bit rusty because of that groin strain he is nursing so he probably isn't 100% today.


 There it is. The first Tyrus Thomas excuse.

.
.
.
.
.

I'm just playing .


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Maybe TT just has his pants up too high up....

which by the way makes his arms look even that much longer.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo drives to the hole, and 1. Someones yelling Tyrus.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo left-handed drive and finish off the glass. 

AND 1.

:banana:


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

No Fadeaways Tt!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wow, what a take by Thabo.

Guys, this guy can REALLY handle the ball. He can play. He might soon be the strongest handler on the team yet. I don't know enough about his shooting yet, and he's had the ball stolen from him at the top of the key a few times, but looking at the degree of skill he possesses, I can't imagine him not contributing this year.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Though he got called for the foul. Way to challenge the ball and go for the block...

Im loving this kid.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo tries to run through a screen and draws an offensive foul. Impressive.

Wow, Aaron Miles with a strong move off the ball and a finish at the rim. Little guy gets up!


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I think it's obvious Thabo is extremely comfortable out there. Unbelievably, he's the type of player that makes a Duhon deal possible.

6' 6" Point Forward with solid handle and the ability to get to the line? Couldn't have asked for more with the #16 pick in this draft.


----------



## fl_flash

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Do any of you folks know if this game will be available for download later? I've got waaayyyy too much on my plate at work and I can't follow the game very well. Too damn many fires to put out!!!!


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Have we gone two straight possessions without a whistle yet? Jeez.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Thabo tries to run through a screen and draws an offensive foul. Impressive.
> 
> Wow, Aaron Miles with a strong move off the ball and a finish at the rim. Little guy gets up!


Aaron Miles a potential replacement for Pargo?

He looks intruiging..


----------



## mr.ankle20

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

this camera sucks


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

MONSTER DUNK BY........... No.42 who i don't know who!!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Michael Harris with the monsta jam.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

We pulling away!


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Pete Myers has to sit his *** down! His a little annoying always yapping away for no apparent reason... there is only so much a player can hear on the court.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

if the games aren't open to the public, what's a baby doing there?


----------



## lister333

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

i got a 600k conection but the image freezes all the time.. Is that happening to you all too?


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Miles should stick.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Fantastic look by Miles! How did he see him? In my best Bill Raftery impression, "The dish!"


----------



## lgtwins

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

So far, Thabo is the player and Miles is an definite keeper. This kid is FAAAAAAAAst.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

this is so frustrating to watch, with all the sonstant whistling!!! jeez its a SL!!! puheeeeaz let the game flow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RagingBulls316

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



lister333 said:


> i got a 600k conection but the image freezes all the time.. Is that happening to you all too?


You need to adjust your Windows Media Player setting. Go to Windows media player, Tools, Options, Performance Tab and change the Buffer number to a higher number. (I have mine at 60)


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



BenDengGo said:


> this is so frustrating to watch, with all the sonstant whistling!!! jeez its a SL!!! puheeeeaz let the game flow!!!!!!!!!


I definitly agree... then again its summer leauge for the refs as well. I hope none of them stick to the nba roster!!

by the way count me in your "Shouldn't have let go Chanlder club" ..watching Luke out there is making me miss him even more.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

It's tough to draw anything resembling a meaningful conclusion from this stuff but Pasalic does look fairly active for a guy his size.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Who was that with the drive and foul??

Aaron Miles?


----------



## lgtwins

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

D*** Miles is FAAAAAAST.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Miles just burned everyone.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



PC Load Letter said:


> Fantastic look by Miles! How did he see him? In my best Bill Raftery impression, "The dish!"


Wow, Miles with another strong take to the rim. He is looking good.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Miles with yet another impressive play. Takes it coast to coast in about -2 seconds, through what is apparently a Pacer defense and drops the ...and 1. He's been the most pleasant surprise so far. By far.

Reminder to self: this is only summer league.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> I definitly agree... then again its summer leauge for the refs as well. I hope none of them stick to the nba roster!!
> 
> by the way count me in your "Shouldn't have let go Chanlder club" ..watching Luke out there is making me miss him even more.


you are already in @ spot 78. :biggrin:


----------



## Ventura

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

we should sign miles to take over pargos spot


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

geez..

the kid miles is a beast


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



BenDengGo said:


> you are already in @ spot 78. :biggrin:


Oh. nice one!! 

Can i make a number change like Thabo?? Just messin.

Thabo is definitly going to contribute.

TT looks a little over excited and overwhelmed..

Miles looks well... his fast!

Luke looks alot like Longely... stuck in mid court.

Myers has to sit his big *** down and zip his mouth up.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



BenDengGo said:


> you are already in @ spot 78. :biggrin:


 _oops. you need to remove me. #72. so sorry._ 


and meanwhile, i don't know how we can really tell anything from this first summer league game. like, skiles says, let's see what they do when "the lights go up". it's not a good idea to build the pedestals too high at this point, nor is it really time to throw anyone under the bus.

that said, if miles took pargo's place on the roster, that would be awesome. i wouldn't have to hide sharp objects during games.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo's back in!


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

TYRUS WITH A MONSTER block

too bad a foul was called...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thomas back in, and he throws down a monster block. That's right kid, get your confidense back.


----------



## Real

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Can one of you guys tell me what's going on with my computer, I have Windows Expoler 6, Windows media player 10, I disabled pop-up blocker, allowed all cookies, and yet all I can get is a big black screen. I've done everything that NBA.com wanted me to do and still doesn't work.

Can anyone help?


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Is Tyrus' waistline actually at his chin or is he just wearing his shorts too high?


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



PC Load Letter said:


> Is Tyrus' waistline actually at his chin or is he just wearing his shorts too high?


thats what i eluded to earlier...

Guess his all business!!


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Net2 said:


> Can one of you guys tell me what's going on with my computer, I have Windows Expoler 6, Windows media player 10, I disabled pop-up blocker, allowed all cookies, and yet all I can get is a big black screen. I've done everything that NBA.com wanted me to do and still doesn't work.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Try opening up Media Player directly, go to File > Open URL, then paste in the following: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx and click OK.

See if that works any better.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Net2 said:


> Can one of you guys tell me what's going on with my computer, I have Windows Expoler 6, Windows media player 10, I disabled pop-up blocker, allowed all cookies, and yet all I can get is a big black screen. I've done everything that NBA.com wanted me to do and still doesn't work.
> 
> Can anyone help?



Try closing it and restarting it from the website, I had that problem too and I closed it out and redid it and it works fine now.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

damn once tyrus came back in, the covergae started to get choppy again


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

just a note on the refs. ronnie nunn was on MSG during the knicks summer league the other night (yes, i was watching). and he said the summer league refs were a combo of NBA refs with 2 years or less experience, NBDL refs looking to move up to the league, and guys who sent in their resumes and essentially are walk-ons, looking for a ref career of some kind.

fwiw.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Bad turn over by Thabo.

Bad timing for the block by Thomas.

Our future.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I hope all these refs get cut.. im perplexed by all these whistles.


----------



## TNA

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



PC Load Letter said:


> Try opening up Media Player directly, go to File > Open URL, then paste in the following: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx and click OK.
> 
> See if that works any better.


Hey thanks, you're smart! I can now adjust the brightness settings.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



mizenkay said:


> _oops. you need to remove me. #72. so sorry._


Wow -- from "i still believe" to "Tyson who?" in the span of a week!


----------



## The Truth

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Net2 said:


> Can one of you guys tell me what's going on with my computer, I have Windows Expoler 6, Windows media player 10, I disabled pop-up blocker, allowed all cookies, and yet all I can get is a big black screen. I've done everything that NBA.com wanted me to do and still doesn't work.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Try maximizing your screen to full size. Just double click on the screen. If the picture shows up in full screen you can then change back to a smaller screen and it should work.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo with another nice layin drive.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo's a problem

The way he just slashed to the hoop, we've been missing that for a LONG time


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thabo may very well be the best finisher on the team.


----------



## Ventura

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

nice drive by thabo there


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Wow -- from "i still believe" to "Tyson who?" in the span of a week!


i know. i'm a ***** that way.

:biggrin: :smilewink


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Wow -- from "i still believe" to "Tyson who?" in the span of a week!


thats what i was think too!!!, as a punishement and porbably because i'm lazy too, i wont take her off !!!


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Bad turn over by Thabo.
> 
> Bad timing for the block by Thomas.
> 
> Our future.


It's Hot Summer League Action, for crying out loud!

The good thing is that while it sure would be helpful if both of these guys can contribute this year -- Thomas in particular -- it's not at all a necessity. Thabo doesn't even stand to get much playing time, not unless Hinrich, Gordon, and Duhon have spent the summer guzzling Grey Goose and eating large Giordano's pies with ground beef and black olives.


----------



## Real

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> Try closing it and restarting it from the website, I had that problem too and I closed it out and redid it and it works fine now.


Unfortunately I haven't had any luck and I've been trying that a few times...

NOTE: I don't even think the video loads up, it's just a blank black screen, no controls, no sign of it loading at all.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

one thing i noticed about thabo is, he dribbles to much with the right hand, he should practice to dribble with the left hand too.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Our 10 points lead is down to 1. Like usual, we can't maintain a lead.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> It's Hot Summer League Action, for crying out loud!
> 
> The good thing is that while it sure would be helpful if both of these guys can contribute this year -- Thomas in particular -- it's not at all a necessity. Thabo doesn't even stand to get much playing time, not unless Hinrich, Gordon, and Duhon have spent the summer guzzling Grey Goose and eating large Giordano's pies with ground beef and black olives.


The way Thabo's playing..

I wouldn't be surprised if he stole minutes from even Kirk


----------



## Real

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



The Truth said:


> Try maximizing your screen to full size. Just double click on the screen. If the picture shows up in full screen you can then change back to a smaller screen and it should work.


In the NBA Broadband video?

I can't seem to do that.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> It's Hot Summer League Action, for crying out loud!
> 
> The good thing is that while it sure would be helpful if both of these guys can contribute this year -- Thomas in particular -- it's not at all a necessity. Thabo doesn't even stand to get much playing time, not unless Hinrich, Gordon, and Duhon have spent the summer guzzling Grey Goose and eating large Giordano's pies with ground beef and black olives.


Sacarism gets lost in cyber space...

Don't worry im agreement with you as i've been harping on the other threads that you can't take too much out of the summer league games. But we've got to get our summer chicago bulls fix somehow don't we?

So you can stop crying out loud.. (insert sarcasim)


----------



## Ventura

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

who was the guy who dunked there???


----------



## The Truth

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Net2 said:


> In the NBA Broadband video?
> 
> I can't seem to do that.


Are you getting any sound? All I did was go to full screen and the picture showed up. Then I went back to a smaller screen. If double clicking on the screen doesn't work, right click on the screen, go to zoom, and select full screen.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Tyrus Thomas with his 9th moving screen of the contest. Turning him into a high post/screen roll player may take a while...


----------



## lgtwins

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Gee I thought we traded Tyson and his illegal moving screen altogether but I guess not.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

We're down by 2!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

1 point game.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Sacarism gets lost in cyber space...
> 
> Don't worry im agreement with you as i've been harping on the other threads that you can't take too much out of the summer league games. But we've got to get our summer chicago bulls fix somehow don't we?
> 
> So you can stop crying out loud.. (insert sarcasim)


Actually, forget about bridling the enthusiasm. Let's trade Hinrich and Gordon for quality bigs and turn the team over to Aaron Miles and Thabo Sefolosha.


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Someone that actually watched Tyrus play, workout, etc., actually thought his game could translate into a Shawn Marion-type "3?"


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Actually, forget about bridling the enthusiasm. Let's trade Hinrich and Gordon for quality bigs and turn the team over to Aaron Miles and Thabo Sefolosha.


Why, we've got #42. Didn't you see his sick dunk in the second quarter?


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> Someone that actually watched Tyrus play, workout, etc., actually thought his game could translate into a Shawn Marion-type "3?"


I hope it wasn't the same person who staunchly maintained that Marcus Fizer could be a three!


----------



## TNA

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Did 'Losh just hit that trey?


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Basden just banked in a three to put us up by 2, could it be the game winner? Thats my guy!


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Eddie Basdeeeeeeeeeeeeeen for 3.........!

Way to go Eddie..


----------



## JRose5

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Just got home from work, didn't think we'd still be playing but that's definitely Schenscher out there in the white.

Who just hit that three for us?? Thabo?

How has everyone looked so far?


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



jbulls said:


> Why, we've got #42. Didn't you see his sick dunk in the second quarter?


That's true . . . what an obscene embarrassment of riches.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Eddie Basdeeeeeeeeeeeeeen for 3.........!
> 
> Way to go Eddie..



Was that Eddie? I thought it was Thabo.


----------



## Ventura

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

banked it from the corner


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Basden just banked in a three to put us up by 2, could it be the game winner? Thats my guy!


That's my guy. That's my guy right there.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



JRose5 said:


> Just got home from work, didn't think we'd still be playing but that's definitely Schenscher out there in the white.
> 
> Who just hit that three for us?? Thabo?
> 
> How has everyone looked so far?


Well, lets just say, you should get someone new in your avatar.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

i could've sworn it was thabo, after he got blocked he got the assisst from miles and banked it.


----------



## babybulls23

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Thats My Guy!!!


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Actually, forget about bridling the enthusiasm. Let's trade Hinrich and Gordon for quality bigs and turn the team over to Aaron Miles and Thabo Sefolosha.


I can actually imagine Paxson rubbing his chin relaxing a little if he had to let on of them go now with Thabo...


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> Someone that actually watched Tyrus play, workout, etc., actually thought his game could translate into a Shawn Marion-type "3?"


Well...

this is the kid's first pro game, summer leagues or not..he doesn't have much b-ball experience overall regardless...

We're gonna have to give him some time...summer leagues don't say a whole lot though

I remember us being openlyl dissapointed with Kirk & Ben's summer league's too

"Ben can't shoot, Pax made a mistake" blah blah

we're gonna be ok


----------



## JRose5

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Well, lets just say, you should get someone new in your avatar.


Ha that doesn't sound good.. bad start for the rook?


----------



## badfish

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> Was that Eddie? I thought it was Thabo.


Nope, Basden. He wears number 13.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Someone on the Pacers called a timeout they didn't have, technical!


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Miles with ice water in his veins, sinks the freethrow, up by 3!


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> Someone on the Pacers called a timeout they didn't have, technical!


Hells yeah! Blood on the horns, baby! You can't tell me that wasn't a sheer intimidation/hustle T we just forced them into.

The Wallace signing paying IMMEDIATE dividends, if you ask me.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

92-88, Miles sinks another. He makes the 2nd. Ice water, 5 pt lead.


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Miles rebounds. BULLS WIN! BULLS WIN!


----------



## Ventura

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

what an inbounds pass, from the baseline all the way to halfcourt


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> Well...
> 
> this is the kid's first pro game, summer leagues or not..he doesn't have much b-ball experience overall regardless...
> 
> We're gonna have to give him some time...summer leagues don't say a whole lot though


It doesn't take very much to see that all the clamoring about him having the game to play 3 in the pros is an absolute farce. He's a raw 4 as it is right now; the whole hysteria (somewhat self-imposed) over him being a hybrid 3/4 can be quelled with one half of summer league play.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> Was that Eddie? I thought it was Thabo.


Was it Thabo?

My bad then.. looked like no.13


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> 92-88, Miles sinks another. He makes the 2nd. Ice water, 5 pt lead.


Ice water? It's a summer league game. In front of nobody. Room temperature would suffice.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

So who was keeping stats?

:biggrin:


----------



## Vintage

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Hells yeah! Blood on the horns, baby! You can't tell me that wasn't a sheer intimidation/hustle T we just forced them into.
> 
> The Wallace signing paying IMMEDIATE dividends, if you ask me.


...and we're going back to DC to take back the WHITE HOUSE!!!!!

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> It doesn't take very much to see that all the clamoring about him having the game to play 3 in the pros is an absolute farce. He's a raw 4 as it is right now; the whole hysteria (somewhat self-imposed) over him being a hybrid 3/4 can be quelled with one half of summer league play.


We didn't see much of ANYTHING today to make that type of conclusion..the kid was NERVOUS...we all could see that....

This is the reason I hate summer leagues


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Big win, Bulls! Our scrubs and rooks are better than their scrubs and rooks! That must sting.

Anyway, it was nice to see Thabo looks like a talented player.

Ah, the depths we'll go to follow our Beloved Bull.


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 61 (61 members and 0 guests)
jnrjr79, myvic, Caronte_rj, Pacers Fan, unBULLievable*, Reciprocity Failure, kulaz3000, The ROY*, Cliff Pondexter, TripleDouble, badfish, fl_flash*, mizenkay*, charlietyra*, Swan, The Truth, ogbullzfan, LuCane*, greekbullsfan, JRose5*, kukoc4ever, Vintage, TNA, jbulls, bbertha37*, lgtwins*, quitten, Ventura, KHinrich12, Merk, sloth, step, Qwst25, Bullsnut, knocko94, ENIGMATIC 1, RagingBulls316*, beardown, thebullybully, ChiSox, the-asdf-man, BenDengGo, schweigj*, SALO, Basghetti80*, lister333, GB*, wickywaq*, Darius Miles Davis, Nobull1, remlover, Donut, Rhyder, windy_bull, such sweet thunder, giusd, Ageo24, buggy, DaBullz4Sho, steelcoil, The 6ft Hurdle


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

We're first place in the entire Orlando summer league! Hell yeah. A sign of things to come!


----------



## RagingBulls316

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Was it Thabo?
> 
> My bad then.. looked like no.13


It was Basden. I don't think Thabo was even in the game.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> It doesn't take very much to see that all the clamoring about him having the game to play 3 in the pros is an absolute farce. He's a raw 4 as it is right now; the whole hysteria (somewhat self-imposed) over him being a hybrid 3/4 can be quelled with one half of summer league play.



Thats ludicrous. As has been pointed out already there are plenty of guys who blew up the Summer league only to never make a splash as a pro and lots of guys who didn't play well in the summer league (like Hinrich) went on to become stars.

Besides the guy is still recovering from that strained groin.


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

why am I getting a picture of a clock? is that the time between games?


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Picking Thomas was definitely a mistake by Paxson. Luckily though, he made up for it by discovering Aaron Miles, who has a chance to be Chris Paulesque.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> That's true . . . what an obscene embarrassment of riches.


If we aim to keep #42 and #34 we're going to have to make a consolidation trade. And don't get me started on the extension #17 is going to command.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

This was a nice trial run for Indiana to get used to losing to the Bulls! :biggrin:


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> We're first place in the entire Orlando summer league! Hell yeah. A sign of things to come!


Stay off the caffine Sloth..


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



TripleDouble said:


> Picking Thomas was definatly a mistake by Paxson. Luckily though, he made up for it by discovering Aaron Miles, who has a chance to be Chris Paulesque.



Chris Paulesque? Damn he played aight in a summer league game, lets not get carried away here.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



jbulls said:


> If we aim to keep #42 and #34 we're going to have to make a consolidation trade. And don't get me started on the extension #17 is going to command.


 :laugh:


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Yes. Note to everyone, its SUMMER LEAGUE.

I can still here the damn whistles ringing in my head...


----------



## BG7

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



TripleDouble said:


> Picking Thomas was definitely a mistake by Paxson. Luckily though, he made up for it by discovering Aaron Miles, who has a chance to be Chris Paulesque.


I think that Hinrich discovered Miles, not Paxson.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> It doesn't take very much to see that all the clamoring about him having the game to play 3 in the pros is an absolute farce. He's a raw 4 as it is right now; the whole hysteria (somewhat self-imposed) over him being a hybrid 3/4 can be quelled with one half of summer league play.


I don't know. Most of the stuff Thomas struggled with today had nothing to do with his ability to potentially play the 3. It was setting screens, playing with his back to the basket, passing out of the post etc - stuff that you have to do more as a 4, and that he wasn't asked to do all that much in college.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> Chris Paulesque? Damn he played aight in a summer league game, lets not get carried away here.


I'll quit getting carried away just as soon as you put down the Haterade.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> Chris Paulesque? Damn he played aight in a summer league game, lets not get carried away here.


LMAO

exactly

if that were the case....he wouldn't have to prove himself in a summer league


----------



## JRose5

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I only caught the last minute, anyone who watched the whole game want to give a quick recap / diagnosis? Apparently Tyrus didn't look to hot? How bout Sefolosha? 
Thanks.


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> Chris Paulesque? Damn he played aight in a summer league game, lets not get carried away here.


At the very least, he looked a lot like Kevin Johnson. Also, Basden was huge with that clutch three. He's up there with Horry, in my eyes.


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



sloth said:


> I think that Hinrich discovered Miles, not Paxson.


Well then Paxson might want to trade Hinrich, at least if he values his job.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Yes. Note to everyone, its SUMMER LEAGUE.
> 
> I can still here the damn whistles ringing in my head...


It's pretty amazing that people are drawing conclusions from a game we all saw in such poor quality that a page long debate just took place about who shot the go-ahead three. For the record, I thought it was Sefolosha at first too.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> I'll quit getting carried away just as soon as you put down the Haterade.


I'm not hating on anyone, not my style. Miles had a nice game, Chris Paulesque is carrying things a bit far though. No hatin just statin! :banana:


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



JRose5 said:


> I only caught the last minute, anyone who watched the whole game want to give a quick recap / diagnosis? Apparently Tyrus didn't look to hot? How bout Sefolosha?
> Thanks.


Sefolosha looked like a vet..which he is since he played pro ball already...he's going to be a serious piece...

Thomas looked lost, just Alridge did his first summer league game....

Like I said, if summer league play proves what type of player you're gonna be then Kirk, Dwight & Ben shouldn't even be in the nba according to their's


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



jbulls said:


> I don't know. Most of the stuff Thomas struggled with today had nothing to do with his ability to potentially play the 3. It was setting screens, playing with his back to the basket, passing out of the post etc - stuff that you have to do more as a 4, and that he wasn't asked to do all that much in college.


I wouldn't worry too much about how he performed today either. His still learning the game, he definitly picked up his intensity as the game progressed, which probably translate to him being jittery and nervous out there. He'll be fine. He went up pretty high a few times to go for blocks..

In terms of people being down on Thomas and impressed on how Thabo played, remember Thabo played proffesionally overseas already for a few years so it shouldn't be a problem for him to adjust as much..

Diamond in the rough award for todays game definitly goes to Miles.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



jbulls said:


> It's pretty amazing that people are drawing conclusions from a game we all saw in such poor quality that a page long debate just took place about who shot the go-ahead three. For the record, I thought it was Sefolosha at first too.


Yeah, but think of the consequences of that conclusion:

-- if it was made by Eddie "That's my Guy" Basden, ehh

-- if it was made by Thabo "Springfield" Sefolosha, it can be used to bolster the argument that he is actually the lovechild of Bobby Jones (the former 6th Man of the Year, not Brandon Roy's running mate) and Oscar Robertson, not a Swiss miss and South African musician.

In all seriousness, after seeing them side-by-side, I'm not sure I'm buying the hype about Sefolosha's height. He and Basden look like twins.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



JRose5 said:


> I only caught the last minute, anyone who watched the whole game want to give a quick recap / diagnosis? Apparently Tyrus didn't look to hot? How bout Sefolosha?
> Thanks.


As far as I can tell, a bunch of grainy figures ran up and down a court for 40 minutes. Half wore blue (I think), the other half wore white. There were lots of fouls. Sefolosha seemed pretty good. Thomas looked a little lost. We won. That's really about all I've got, and I watched the whole damn thing.


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> We didn't see much of ANYTHING today to make that type of conclusion..the kid was NERVOUS...we all could see that....
> 
> This is the reason I hate summer leagues


Do you see any discernable "3" skills in his game? I'm not asking you to stop being abundantly optimistic, I'm asking you to be objective about his current game: the one that some claimed (Tyrus himself, for one) translated into a "3" in the pros.



> Thats ludicrous. As has been pointed out already there are plenty of guys who blew up the Summer league only to never make a splash as a pro and lots of guys who didn't play well in the summer league (like Hinrich) went on to become stars.


What are you even saying? Nothing I said can even be interpreted as writing him off. Nothing I stated means that he won't be a star. Everything I said pretty clearly corresponds with the fact that he is nowhere near having the current skill level---even the necessary glimpses---of being a "3" in this league. 

Basically, you took what I said and called it something else, and came to your own conclusion. Not exactly the strongest indicator of a solid argument.



> Besides the guy is still recovering from that strained groin.


Yes, because that was clear on his dunk. The groin injury naturally correlates to the inability to show off the skills (ball-handling, passing, shooting) necessary to be a "3."

Tell me it affected his conditioning. Tell me it affected his lateral movement and he looked less athletic. Don't tell me it affected his CURRENT SKILL LEVEL.


----------



## Nobull1

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Hey I am glad the won but I'll learn the numbers for i can follow tomorrow


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Yeah, but think of the consequences of that conclusion:
> 
> -- if it was made by Eddie "That's my Guy" Basden, ehh
> 
> -- if it was made by Thabo "Springfield" Sefolosha, it can be used to bolster the argument that he is actually the lovechild of Bobby Jones (the former 6th Man of the Year, not Brandon Roy's running made) and Oscar Robertson, not a Swiss miss and South African musician.


Well, if anyone saved the video we can send it to some a/v experts. I saw an episode of 60 Minutes once where some gentlemen did a bang up job analyzing the Zapruder film.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> Do you see any discernable "3" skills in his game? I'm not asking you to stop being abundantly optimistic, I'm asking you to be objective about his current game: the one that some claimed (Tyrus himself, for one) translated into a "3" in the pros.
> 
> What are you even saying? Nothing I said can even be interpreted as writing him off. Nothing I stated means that he won't be a star. Everything I said pretty clearly corresponds with the fact that he is nowhere near having the current skill level---even the necessary glimpses---of being a "3" in this league.
> 
> Basically, you took what I said and called it something else, and came to your own conclusion. Not exactly the strongest indicator of a solid argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because that was clear on his dunk. The groin injury naturally correlates to the inability to show off the skills (ball-handling, passing, shooting) necessary to be a "3."
> 
> Tell me it affected his conditioning. Tell me it affected his lateral movement and he looked less athletic. Don't tell me it affected his CURRENT SKILL LEVEL.



I never suggested Tyrus is a pure three. He is more of a 4 IMO, he has the skillset of a 4 but hasn't developed the necessary strength yet. He has some 3 skills but since he was clearly playing the 4 today I didn't see any of that on display.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

does anyone have the boxscore?


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> I don't know. Most of the stuff Thomas struggled with today had nothing to do with his ability to potentially play the 3. It was setting screens, playing with his back to the basket, passing out of the post etc - stuff that you have to do more as a 4, and that he wasn't asked to do all that much in college


Yikes.

So what exactly did he show today that makes you believe he CURRENTLY has any skills to play the 3? He's very awkward with the ball. Is that not apparent to you?

One game doesn't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things, but it does give a small glimpse into his skill level. I don't think Paxson would argue with someone that told him Tyrus is a very unrefined product right now.

It's really not THAT bad of a thing. We knew he needed to be groomed.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> Yikes.
> 
> So what exactly did he show today that makes you believe he CURRENTLY has any skills to play the 3? He's very awkward with the ball. Is that not apparent to you?
> 
> One game doesn't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things, but it does give a small glimpse into his skill level. I don't think Paxson would argue with someone that told him Tyrus is a very unrefined product right now.
> 
> It's really not THAT bad of a thing. We knew he needed to be groomed.



I don't know why your on about the 3 thing anyway, like Pax said, he is a 3/4 hybrid. And he is more of a 4 than a 3 right now anyway, hard to see him flashing those three skills in the low post...


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> I don't know why your on about the 3 thing anyway, like Pax said, he is a 3/4 hybrid. And he is more of a 4 than a 3 right now anyway, hard to see him flashing those three skills in the low post...


I actually made a pretty simple statement that he didn't show anything that corresponded to *some* claims that he had "3ish" skills. Maybe he can hit a spot-up jumper, but that doesn't translate to "3" skills. 

Once I was attacked for my blasphemous statement about Tyrus (who I like as a future player), I had to defend my statement.


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ace20004u said:


> Chris Paulesque? Damn he played aight in a summer league game, lets not get carried away here.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> I actually made a pretty simple statement that he didn't show anything that corresponded to *some* claims that he had "3ish" skills. Maybe he can hit a spot-up jumper, but that doesn't translate to "3" skills.
> 
> Once I was attacked for my blasphemous statement about Tyrus (who I like as a future player), I had to defend my statement.


Ok fair enough. I still don't know what three skills you expected to see with him camped out in the low post for the most part.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> Thabo doesn't even stand to get much playing time, not unless Hinrich, Gordon, and Duhon have spent the summer *guzzling Grey Goose* and eating large Giordano's pies with ground beef and black olives.


Don't put that past Chris. :biggrin:


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Net2 said:


> In the NBA Broadband video?
> 
> I can't seem to do that.


Are you using Firefox? If so, you might not have the right plugin. Try IE.

Or, your best bet would be to use Media Player next time a game you wanna see is coming on.


----------



## Real

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Babble-On said:


> Are you using Firefox? If so, you might not have the right plugin. Try IE.
> 
> Or, your best bet would be to use Media Player next time a game you wanna see is coming on.


I'm using IE and Windows Media Player (I think) is my default player.


----------



## eljam

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> It doesn't take very much to see that all the clamoring about him having the game to play 3 in the pros is an absolute farce. He's a raw 4 as it is right now; the whole hysteria (somewhat self-imposed) over him being a hybrid 3/4 can be quelled with one half of summer league play.


Just like we wrote off Kirk and Ben's supposed 'skills after sub-par summer league appearances too... 

Can we get to see him more than once before we conclude he does or doesn't have something?


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Net2 said:


> I'm using IE and Windows Media Player (I think) is my default player.


http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx

Open up media player by itself. Go to file, open url, paste that url in there, click ok, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Real

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Babble-On said:


> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx
> 
> Open up media player by itself. Go to file, open url, paste that url in there, click ok, and you should be good to go.


Oh my god I cannot rep you enough!! 

Thanks dude, you just made my day right there.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Wait, I'm just not sure where this Tyrus Thomas has 3-like skills came from.

I pray to God that they don't try to Fizer-ize him. Pink Floyd ruined a perfectly good power forward by starving him to lose pounds and then asking him to take a bunch of 3-pointers.

Tyrus Thomas is a 3/4 like Kenyon Martin is a 3/4, which is basically meaning that he's a 4. Tyrus seems to have shown more touch on his jumper, which is fine, but while watching him in college I never saw really superior ball handling or the ability to guard quick long wings. Sort of leads you to the question of what IS a "3" in the first place, huh.

I'm at the library so I can't really enjoy the video, but it looks like a typical summer league game: basically an organized scrimmage/audition game. Doesn't resemble a real NBA game almost at all, other than the occasional moment that shows what a player might be capable of, but I think you'd probably see the same things when players run pickup games at Hoops the Gym.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



Net2 said:


> Oh my god I cannot rep you enough!!
> 
> Thanks dude, you just made my day right there.


No problem :biggrin:


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> First-round picks Tyrus Thomas and Thabo Sefolosha combined to score 26 points, grab eight rebounds and dish out five assists as the Chicago Bulls downed the Indiana Pacers, 93-88, in the first game of the 2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League. Aaron Miles and Cedric Banks led the Bulls with 19 and 17 points, respectively, while Sefolosha chipped in 16 and Thomas finished with 10.


...


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> Just like we wrote off Kirk and Ben's supposed 'skills after sub-par summer league appearances too...
> 
> Can we get to see him more than once before we conclude he does or doesn't have something


Solid logic. Me saying he doesn't have the skills of a "3" means writing him off? Nice job. Rather than allow me to make a statement, you add a premise, and extend it into a conclusion I don't even agree with. Well done.



> *SHOWTYME, on the other hand, states: * Tyrus Thomas is a 3/4 like Kenyon Martin is a 3/4, which is basically meaning that he's a 4. Tyrus seems to have shown more touch on his jumper, which is fine, but while watching him in college I never saw really superior ball handling or the ability to guard quick long wings. Sort of leads you to the question of what IS a "3" in the first place, huh.


Basically, this is the summary of what I stated. The problem seems to be that some of you are too reactionary and came to Tryus' defense as if I was attacking him. I was simply stating the contradiction between what is VERY apparent from his skillset, and what was said of him pre-draft.

It's really that simple.



> I still don't know what three skills you expected to see with him camped out in the low post for the most part


I didn't expect to see any out of him, to be honest. I watched him enough at LSU to know how raw his skills were in terms of ball-handling, passing, etc...

...however, you seem to overstate his time in the post. He caught the ball at the top of the key a number of times. About 3 possessions in a row, he nervously passed the ball to the wing. One time, he tried to take his man off the dribble and looked somewhat awkward. If he did have the "3" skills *some" (including himself) claimed, those are the type of situations from which he could create off the dribble---either for himself, or a teammate. I think that's a pretty fair statement, and doesn't "write him off" in any way.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



LuCane said:


> Solid logic. Me saying he doesn't have the skills of a "3" means writing him off? Nice job. Rather than allow me to make a statement, you add a premise, and extend it into a conclusion I don't even agree with. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, this is the summary of what I stated. The problem seems to be that some of you are too reactionary and came to Tryus' defense as if I was attacking him. I was simply stating the contradiction between what is VERY apparent from his skillset, and what was said of him pre-draft.
> 
> It's really that simple.


This is a little deceptive, LuCane. Your first quote is frome one poster, the second is from another. The second, Showtyme, hasn't been reactionary or defensive in the least. You might want to draw clearer disctions if you're going to quote multiple guys in the same post.


----------



## caseyrh

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

If i remember correctly hinrich was killing in the summer league. Also hinrich, gordon, and to a lesser extent loul deng killed in college. Tyrus Thomas was never anygood on offense even in college so im not just basing it on one summer league game. I hope he ends up being the best 4 in the league but i doubt it. I dont see the point in taking these unpolished athletes they almost never pan out. We should just stick to college guys with great careers they are the ones who end up being good.


----------



## LuCane

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> This is a little deceptive, LuCane. Your first quote is frome one poster, the second is from another. The second, Showtyme, hasn't been reactionary or defensive in the least. You might want to draw clearer disctions if you're going to quote multiple guys in the same post.


I have too many people coming at me from different directions after my Tyrus observation. :angel: 

I wholeheartedly agree with Showtyme, and said as much in my previous post. 

The last quote is from JBulls, BTW.

None of it is attacking a particular poster specifically, so the distinctions, to me, are irrelevant. The intention is to answer the quoted material, not necessarily to present a connecting set of points.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

_*Chicago Bulls 93, Indiana Pacers 88*

First-round picks Tyrus Thomas and Thabo Sefolosha combined to score 26 points, grab eight rebounds and dish out five assists as the Chicago Bulls downed the Indiana Pacers, 93-88, in the first game of the 2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League. Aaron Miles and Cedric Banks led the Bulls with 19 and 17 points, respectively, while Sefolosha chipped in 16 and Thomas finished with 10. 

The Pacers’ James White scored 10 of his 13 first-half points to lead Indiana back from a 10-point first quarter deficit to a 47-46 advantage at the break. The Pacers were down 10, 28-18, when they went on a 13-4 run to start the second period. David Harrison fueled the spree, scoring seven of the team’s first 10 points in the quarter to bring Indiana within one, 32-31, with 7:12 remaining in the half. The Pacers, who shot 51.9 percent in the half, were led by White’s 13, along with 2005 first-round pick Danny Granger’s 10, while Chicago was paced by Thomas’ 10. 

The second half was full of runs, as the Bulls came roaring back after halftime, outscoring the Pacers 25-14 in the third quarter to re-capture their lead heading into the fourth, 71-61. But the Pacers answered again, tying the game with 5:29 left on a three-point play from Corey Williams. The last five minutes of action saw seven lead changes, but Chicago retook the lead for good, 90-88, on an Eddie Basden three-pointer with 20.2 on the clock. Indiana, who was held scoreless for the game’s final minute, was then hit with a technical after immediately calling a timeout that they did not have, and after the charity shot, Aaron Miles hit two free throws to seal the victory. 

Indiana had five players in double figures, led by David Harrison and James White’s 17 points. Both teams were pretty even in most statistical categories, as Chicago shot 48.3 percent to Indiana’s 47.3, and both teams finished the contest with 30 rebounds a piece. 

- Melanie Curtsinger_ 




http://www.nba.com/magic/news/2006_Summer_League_Recap__Chi-184183-800.html


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



caseyrh said:


> If i remember correctly hinrich was killing in the summer league. Also hinrich, gordon, and to a lesser extent loul deng killed in college. Tyrus Thomas was never anygood on offense even in college so im not just basing it on one summer league game. I hope he ends up being the best 4 in the league but i doubt it. I dont see the point in taking these unpolished athletes they almost never pan out. We should just stick to college guys with great careers they are the ones who end up being good.


you have a different recollection of kirk and ben "killing" in summer league. they kinda stunk. thank goodness the bulls didn't give up on them!

:biggrin:


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



mizenkay said:


> _*Chicago Bulls 93, Indiana Pacers 88*
> 
> First-round picks Tyrus Thomas and Thabo Sefolosha combined to score 26 points, grab eight rebounds and dish out five assists as the Chicago Bulls downed the Indiana Pacers, 93-88, in the first game of the 2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League. Aaron Miles and Cedric Banks led the Bulls with 19 and 17 points, respectively, while Sefolosha chipped in 16 and Thomas finished with 10.
> 
> The Pacers’ James White scored 10 of his 13 first-half points to lead Indiana back from a 10-point first quarter deficit to a 47-46 advantage at the break. The Pacers were down 10, 28-18, when they went on a 13-4 run to start the second period. David Harrison fueled the spree, scoring seven of the team’s first 10 points in the quarter to bring Indiana within one, 32-31, with 7:12 remaining in the half. The Pacers, who shot 51.9 percent in the half, were led by White’s 13, along with 2005 first-round pick Danny Granger’s 10, while Chicago was paced by Thomas’ 10.
> 
> The second half was full of runs, as the Bulls came roaring back after halftime, outscoring the Pacers 25-14 in the third quarter to re-capture their lead heading into the fourth, 71-61. But the Pacers answered again, tying the game with 5:29 left on a three-point play from Corey Williams. The last five minutes of action saw seven lead changes, but Chicago retook the lead for good, 90-88, on an Eddie Basden three-pointer with 20.2 on the clock. Indiana, who was held scoreless for the game’s final minute, was then hit with a technical after immediately calling a timeout that they did not have, and after the charity shot, Aaron Miles hit two free throws to seal the victory.
> 
> Indiana had five players in double figures, led by David Harrison and James White’s 17 points. Both teams were pretty even in most statistical categories, as Chicago shot 48.3 percent to Indiana’s 47.3, and both teams finished the contest with 30 rebounds a piece.
> 
> - Melanie Curtsinger_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/2006_Summer_League_Recap__Chi-184183-800.html


It's interesting that our two leading scorers were Aaron Miles and Cedric Banks - two little guards.

It seems to me that in the summer league, particularly early in the summer league, guards tend to excel and bigs tend to have a rougher time. The teams are thrown together hastily, nobody knows how to play together, the offensive sets look rough (and that's putting it rather generously in our case). This tends to result in plays breaking down and a lot of free lancing and big scoring games from ball handling guards. I wouldn't get too down on Thomas, it's not easy to judge him in this kind of an environment.


----------



## badfish

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

As a Thomas supporter and Thabo fan boy, I do have some initial criticisms of their first game.

Thabo--

1. Protecting the ball. He has great handles so I'm not too worried, but he exposes the ball too much.
2. Lazy passes. Some were crisp, but there were quite a few that were way too soft. Needs more zip.

Thomas--

1. Trying to do too much. Kind of expected that though. This led to misfired passes and rushed shots.
2. Release on his jumper is very Tyson-like. Way too slow and predictable.

Other than that, I saw a lot of positives too, especially Thabo. I'm geeked.

Edit: One other thing about Thomas. Partly due to the fact that I've mostly seen Thomas in the NCAA tourney, I missed some of his intensity in this game. I kind of expected that motor to always be at 10 (or 11 as it were). Hopefully, this hamstring thingy is legit.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



> but Chicago retook the lead for good, 90-88, on an Eddie Basden three-pointer with 20.2 on the clock.


Eddie Basden *with the DAAAAAGGGGEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Anyone else find it annoying that nba.com posts recaps of games before it posts box scores? Just put the box scores up now, we can wait for the lame recaps.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



jbulls said:


> Anyone else find it annoying that nba.com posts recaps of games before it posts box scores? Just put the box scores up now, we can wait for the lame recaps.


It's very annoying indeed, I have no idea why they bother to write a recap before posting the boxscore.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



jbulls said:


> Anyone else find it annoying that nba.com posts recaps of games before it posts box scores? Just put the box scores up now, we can wait for the lame recaps.


Not as annoying as the lack of summer league reporting on sleepy ol' Bulls.com.

I'm sure they'll put something up...eventually.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Not as annoying as the lack of summer league reporting on sleepy ol' Bulls.com.
> 
> I'm sure they'll put something up...eventually.


It's just mind-blowing how bad bulls.com is. You'd think if they just paid somebody 30 to 50K a year to generate borderline interesting content they'd get a lot more traffic and make it back easily. Seems like every other article they have up (not that there are many articles) is about one of the Bulls reading to second graders. You suck, bulls.com.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

I recorded this game on my computer from the second half on. It's about 300 megs. If anyone wants it. I'll upload it on Yousendit.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



spongyfungy said:


> I recorded this game on my computer from the second half on. It's about 300 megs. If anyone wants it. I'll upload it on Yousendit.


Please!

Will you have a chance to record tomorrow's game?


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



spongyfungy said:


> I recorded this game on my computer from the second half on. It's about 300 megs. If anyone wants it. I'll upload it on Yousendit.


I would love it!


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



jbulls said:


> It's just mind-blowing how bad bulls.com is. You'd think if they just paid somebody 30 to 50K a year to generate borderline interesting content they'd get a lot more traffic and make it back easily. Seems like every other article they have up (not that there are many articles) is about one of the Bulls reading to second graders. You suck, bulls.com.


There you go again, spending other peoples' money.

That'd be 30-50Gs coming right out of the pockets of Burton Ury, Charles Walsh, and The Estate of Alvin Cohn. What gives you the right?

In all seriousness, the continued lack of content and re-design or really anything at all worthwhile other than a link to the PDF of the media guide simply boggles the mind.


----------



## Electric Slim

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Box scores are up

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague_recaps.html


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



ScottMay said:


> There you go again, spending other peoples' money.
> 
> That'd be 30-50Gs coming right out of the pockets of Burton Ury, Charles Walsh, and The Estate of Alvin Cohn. What gives you the right?
> 
> In all seriousness, the continued lack of content and re-design or really anything at all worthwhile other than a link to the PDF of the media guide simply boggles the mind.


Estate of Alvin Cohn, please sell the Bulls.


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Yes. I KNOW ITS SUMMER LEAGUE...

But i think some teams are going to regret passing up on Marcus Williams. Espically NY..

His going to relish playing behind Kidd and pick up all the tricks off him and he'll be ready in two years to really blow up, and not be that dynamic point gaurd but an effective/effecient one. ala Mark Jackson..


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Some pictures from the summer league game..

Just click on them to see the enlarged photo.


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

bulls.com should take a look at blazers.com or orlandomagic.com to see how it's done.


----------



## OziBull

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



kulaz3000 said:


> Some pictures from the summer league game..
> 
> Just click on them to see the enlarged photo.


I like those pics thanks man!
And spongy is the second half highlights worth it?
Can you put it in Tyrus and Thabo highlights , if not its all cool man!


----------



## OziBull

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*


----------



## draft tyrus

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

that's pretty vicious.

random David Harrison (the guy who's being baptised in the pic) fact: he hangs out with Jeff Foster, Scot Pollard, Austin Croshere, Sarunas J., and Peja before games.


----------



## Zeb

*Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*

You can find it here: http://yourchicagobulls.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=156

Enjoy!


----------



## OziBull

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*

AWesome mate!!!
Im dling now! Champion!


----------



## lougehrig

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*

I don't know about Tyrus having low energy. Every move he made to the hoop, cutting was made with pretty high energy. I admit his cardio in between shots was poor, but he showed willingness to post and had a nice drop step move for a dunk. He even made a nice move to get a hook shot which he missed and he tried a few jumpers. He just needs to get stronger and he will be fine. He had a willingness to set screens and was overall very active. He just needs more polish on his skills, but at least he tries (more than Chandler ever did). A good first step. Once he gets his wind he is going to be crazy.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*



lougehrig said:


> I don't know about Tyrus having low energy. Every move he made to the hoop, cutting was made with pretty high energy. I admit his cardio in between shots was poor, but he showed willingness to post and had a nice drop step move for a dunk. He even made a nice move to get a hook shot which he missed and he tried a few jumpers. He just needs to get stronger and he will be fine. He had a willingness to set screens and was overall very active. He just needs more polish on his skills, but at least he tries (more than Chandler ever did). A good first step. Once he gets his wind he is going to be crazy.


I actually agree that while there was a lot not to be happy about, I think Tyrus definitely showed some flashes of future ability in this game. He's got a lot of potential, and I can even see it while he's struggling.

Still, he's got to be doghouse candidate #1. I think Sweetney and Gordon may get a bit of a reprieve this year.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*

Thomas showed some nice post moves. He just didn't finish many of them and at times looked tentative in the high post.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*

Do I need to add Tyrus into the doghouse?


----------



## DaBabyBullz

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*



sloth said:


> Do I need to add Tyrus into the doghouse?


That is ****ing priceless Slothster!!!!! :cheers: This time you even get Beer instead of lemonade!


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*

Was that Michael Harris at 3:18 in the video that had that dunk off the dribble? That looked huge.

Aaron Miles looks really solid. He's got the polish of a collegiate star, but also plays with great quickness and ability to change speed. Nice touch on a few floaters in there too.

Is it okay if I merge this thread with the larger summer league games thread?


----------



## HAWK23

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*



Zeb said:


> You can find it here: http://yourchicagobulls.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=156
> 
> Enjoy!



great video... Thabo looked great


----------



## garnett

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*

Whoops. DP.


----------



## garnett

*Re: 2006 Summer League Thread/Bulls @ Orlando Summer League + Schedules*



spongyfungy said:


> I recorded this game on my computer from the second half on. It's about 300 megs. If anyone wants it. I'll upload it on Yousendit.


Yes please!


----------



## lougehrig

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*



Zeb said:


> You can find it here: http://yourchicagobulls.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=156
> 
> Enjoy!


WHy is this merged? No one is going to find this now.


----------



## the-asdf-man

can we have a new thread about game 2?

this is getting kinda long


----------



## BULLS23

I wasn't able to catch any of the first game but it sounds about how I expected things to go . . . It's the first game of summer league, and we'll have to wait a bit longer to see what the kids can really do.


----------



## LuCane

> Unlike at LSU, where he played primarily close to the low block, *Thomas says he sees himself ultimately playing small forward in the NBA.* However, he struggled mightily with his shot, missing six of his nine attempts. And if he's to play small forward in Chicago, his ballhandling and decision making (six turnovers Monday) must improve


Here is a snippet from an ESPN article on summer league progress.

For those of you questioning where I was basing my statements yesterday about Tyrus being linked to being a "3" in the NBA, check the bold.

That summary is basically what I said after yesterday's game, yet was attacked by multiple reactionary posters who thought I was claiming Tyrus is/will be crap.

Thomas is a 4 in my book. He will develop a step-out jumpshot, and might take some 4s off the dribble, but ultimately, he is a 4.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*



Zeb said:


> You can find it here: http://yourchicagobulls.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=156
> 
> Enjoy!


Many thanks! +1 rep


----------



## ace20004u

LuCane said:


> Here is a snippet from an ESPN article on summer league progress.
> 
> For those of you questioning where I was basing my statements yesterday about Tyrus being linked to being a "3" in the NBA, check the bold.
> 
> That summary is basically what I said after yesterday's game, yet was attacked by multiple reactionary posters who thought I was claiming Tyrus is/will be crap.
> 
> Thomas is a 4 in my book. He will develop a step-out jumpshot, and might take some 4s off the dribble, but ultimately, he is a 4.



I think we all know Thomas made the statement that he thinks he is a 3. Fortunately he isn't his own coach so it doesn't really matter. I agree with you that he will primarily be a 4. And your initial post certainly seemed to be rather less than flattering to Thomas, rather than just unflattering to Thomas as a 3.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

ace20004u said:


> I think we all know Thomas made the statement that he thinks he is a 3. Fortunately he isn't his own coach so it doesn't really matter. I agree with you that he will primarily be a 4. And your initial post certainly seemed to be rather less than flattering to Thomas, rather than just unflattering to Thomas as a 3.


I haven't read this whole thread, but I just want to remind everyone of something Tyson said as a rookie. He talked about how he and Eddy were a perfect fit because Eddy liked to play in the post and Tyson liked to play on the perimeter. How's that work?

I think if Tyrus has any kind of self evaluation skills, he too will quickly realize he has nowhere near the skill of an NBA 3. He will have to focus on a post/close in game at first, where he has a better chance of succeeding, and over time he will hopefully be able to add perimeter skills.


----------



## LuCane

> And your initial post certainly seemed to be rather less than flattering to Thomas, rather than just unflattering to Thomas as a 3.


I suppose it came across as harsh because of the lingering personal wishes of becoming a "3." His mentality needs to be set correctly. I actually think he made a few very nice moves yesterday....for a "4." I hope he bulks up *some* (230?), works on his jumpshot, and that quick turnaround baby hook. I have a good deal of hope for him.


----------



## Future

Wow, the live feed has commentary now. Some random guys.


----------



## ace20004u

LuCane said:


> I suppose it came across as harsh because of the lingering personal wishes of becoming a "3." His mentality needs to be set correctly. I actually think he made a few very nice moves yesterday....for a "4." I hope he bulks up *some* (230?), works on his jumpshot, and that quick turnaround baby hook. I have a good deal of hope for him.


I agree on all points. :biggrin: 


Now let the banannas begin their dance! 


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## GB

Man, this Tyrus kids sounds like he should have went to college.


----------



## spongyfungy

Here is 7/10's second half

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=5C43ED756D77EFB6


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

spongyfungy said:


> Here is 7/10's second half
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=5C43ED756D77EFB6


Sponge, did you record today's game?


----------



## such sweet thunder

spongyfungy said:


> Here is 7/10's second half
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=5C43ED756D77EFB6


 Thanks Spongy!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

i ended up recording magic new jersey today. whopping 800 megs.

I'll set the times correctly next time.


----------



## jalen5

LuCane said:


> I suppose it came across as harsh because of the lingering personal wishes of becoming a "3." His mentality needs to be set correctly. I actually think he made a few very nice moves yesterday....for a "4." I hope he bulks up *some* (230?), works on his jumpshot, and that quick turnaround baby hook. I have a good deal of hope for him.



Care to revise your statement?...

whether you believe so or not, Tyrus can handle the ball very well for his size and is a better shooter than most think...I've seen him do it for a year...right now, he's a 3/4...with some bulk, he might eventually be considered a straight up 4 but I think he has the skills and athleticism to play the 3 as well...and his mentality is fine...he's not going to go out there and play the 3 spot if his coach wants him at the 4 or vice versa...he's a good kid and will do whatever his coach asks of him, just like he did at LSU...


----------



## Showtyme

I didn't get a chance to see this game (can someone please take my bar exam for me? goodness), but in the box scores:

Aaron Miles over two days:

10 assists, 3 steals, 2 TO in 50 minutes. 37 points on 9 of 16 shooting, and an especially sick 19 of 20 from the FT line (penetrates with control and makes free throws!). Easily our best statistical performer so far.

Thabo's having a nice camp and Tyrus had a nice game but Miles refuses to be unnoticed. I hope the Bulls are the ones that can capitalize on it.

Here's the way I look at it. Lonny Baxter dominated summer league one year. Today, Lonny Baxter is still a useful player in the league. I think that having a strong performance in summer games, while not all that meaningful, can still show something about that player. There was a spell this past January when he played in a good amount of games and averaged 5 and 5 in 17 mpg.

If Miles is looking for a job as a third guard, I can't imagine that he's not proving himself worth it. There's definitely a few more games to go, and I'm sure he'll see his minutes cut, but he refuses to be overlooked.

Duhon + Sweetney for any decent backup big man... I'd pull that trade with more confidence if we can sign Miles.


----------



## draft tyrus

jalen5 said:


> Care to revise your statement?...
> 
> whether you believe so or not, Tyrus can handle the ball very well for his size and is a better shooter than most think...I've seen him do it for a year...right now, he's a 3/4...with some bulk, he might eventually be considered a straight up 4 but I think he has the skills and athleticism to play the 3 as well...and his mentality is fine...he's not going to go out there and play the 3 spot if his coach wants him at the 4 or vice versa...he's a good kid and will do whatever his coach asks of him, just like he did at LSU...


Tyrus was a point most of his life, which I'm sure you know. Just pointing it out for those of you who don't.


----------



## jalen5

draft tyrus said:


> Tyrus was a point most of his life, which I'm sure you know. Just pointing it out for those of you who don't.



Right you are...yea, I did know that, but I don't think I've ever mentioned it...thanks for pointing that out draft tyrus! Much appreciated!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516792

Wow, the Magic Website got over 300,000 hits just on Monday. No wonder they put some announcers on the broadcast on Tuesday. I guess a lot of people are watching the summer league games on the little webcam.


----------



## madox

*Re: Summer League Game 1 Highlight Video!*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Still, he's got to be doghouse candidate #1.


I don't see that at all based on what people say regarding his work ethic. 

I think he'll get 20-25 minutes a game.


----------



## paxman

Darius Miles Davis said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516792
> 
> Wow, the Magic Website got over 300,000 hits just on Monday. No wonder they put some announcers on the broadcast on Tuesday. I guess a lot of people are watching the summer league games on the little webcam.


*ahem* attention espn2. you heard DMD. get to work on this.


----------



## The ROY

jalen5 said:


> "Tyrus Thomas once jumped over Spud Webb in a dunk contest. Spud was standing at the top of a 10 ft. ladder."



LOL! good stuff


----------



## OziBull

Box 
Suns Blazers game today

Roy and Aldridge explode!!!!!
Check it out!


----------



## BG7

Pepsi Did You Know!

Shangai Dong Fing Sharks, David Benoit played for them, same team as yaos'.


----------



## jalen5

The ROY said:


> LOL! good stuff



haha, I like the first two in my signature better, but that is a good one too!


----------



## spongyfungy

uploading today's game. ETA 2 hours.


----------



## lougehrig

http://yourchicagobulls.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=156

Highlights here.


----------



## spongyfungy

Last night's game : http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=B0B1DDD6103BBE84


----------



## Aurelino

Good job spongy. Tomorrow is going to be unwatchable for the most of us, as thousands of Nets and Bulls fans will be attempting to watch the feed simultaneously. Would really appreciate a recording tomorrow.


----------



## LegoHat

spongyfungy said:


> Last night's game : http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=B0B1DDD6103BBE84


Thanks spongy, sweet deal.


----------



## LuCane

> Care to revise your statement?...
> 
> whether you believe so or not, Tyrus can handle the ball very well for his size and is a better shooter than most think...I've seen him do it for a year...right now, he's a 3/4...with some bulk, he might eventually be considered a straight up 4 but I think he has the skills and athleticism to play the 3 as well...and his mentality is fine...he's not going to go out there and play the 3 spot if his coach wants him at the 4 or vice versa...he's a good kid and will do whatever his coach asks of him, just like he did at LSU...


What in the world would make me want to revise my statement? He can dribble the ball well (and quickly) in a straight line, sure, but how is that enough to suffice as "ball-handling skills for a 3?" It's pretty clear he is not at the point where he can shoot off the dribble right now. He has decent to solid form on his jumper, but he's at his best (right now) as a catch and shoot player on the outside. 

Sure, he'll face up and use his handle against *other 4s* but nothing that I have seen over the past few days, and in conjunction with his NCAA play, makes me want to revise my statement that he does not CURRENTLY have the necessary skills to be a 3 in the NBA.

I hope it happens for him. I see a solid enough foundation that intensive work may lead to a big-time future.

Like I've repeated up and down this board, if he can hit that jumpshot off the pick and roll, play with high-energy, rebound, and out-quick *some* 4s in the league, he'll earn anywhere from 20-24 minutes on a legitimate, top echelon team...as a 20 year old rookie. No complaints from me, but he has some work to do.


----------



## MikeDC

Josh Boone has been looking really solid. Actually the Nets have several interesting looking guys. Marcus Williams has been decent and Eric Williams (everyone's favorite undrafted player) had a big game today.

The Wizards' Olie Pecherov looks pretty solid to me. He's not a banger, but he seems to like to rebound.


----------



## Aurelino

MikeDC said:


> Josh Boone has been looking really solid. Actually the Nets have several interesting looking guys. Marcus Williams has been decent and Eric Williams (everyone's favorite undrafted player) had a big game today.


Boone and Williams are leading the SL in rpg and apg respectively (not that it means too much). Eric Williams is a beast. I hope the Nets offer him a contract. Antoine Wright (last year's #15 pick) has done well too. Could tomorrow be a preview of the ECF next year?


----------



## jalen5

LuCane said:


> What in the world would make me want to revise my statement? *He can dribble the ball well (and quickly) in a straight line, sure, but how is that enough to suffice as "ball-handling skills for a 3?" * It's pretty clear he is not at the point where he can shoot off the dribble right now. He has decent to solid form on his jumper, but he's at his best (right now) as a catch and shoot player on the outside.
> 
> Sure, he'll face up and use his handle against *other 4s* but nothing that I have seen over the past few days, and in conjunction with his NCAA play, makes me want to revise my statement that he does not CURRENTLY have the necessary skills to be a 3 in the NBA.
> 
> I hope it happens for him. I see a solid enough foundation that intensive work may lead to a big-time future.
> 
> Like I've repeated up and down this board, if he can hit that jumpshot off the pick and roll, play with high-energy, rebound, and out-quick *some* 4s in the league, he'll earn anywhere from 20-24 minutes on a legitimate, top echelon team...as a 20 year old rookie. No complaints from me, but he has some work to do.


I made that post 2 days ago about a minute after Tyrus had just taken his man off the dribble from the top of the key, made a spin move and dunk...the "care to revise your statement?" part was just a little sarcasm...and he can handle the ball better than just "dribbling in a straight line" as you say he can only do...and you don't have to have crazy handles to be a 3 in the NBA...they don't handle it that much


----------

